# Наше творчество > Проза >  Авторские пьесы для детей и не только.

## Елена Бекиш

Поиск драматургии непростое дело. Предлагаю поделиться авторскими драматургическими произведениями. Это могут быть  также и пьесы по мотивам каких-либо классических произведений, переделки прозы на драматургию. :Aga:

----------


## Елена Бекиш

Вот моя переделка с прозы на драматургию.
По мотивам романа А.С. Пушкина «Дубровский»

Фонограмма с диска  «Любимые фортепианные пьесы»
Ф: тр. № 1.
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: (Гостьям). Проходите, проходите, милости прошу садиться.
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: У вас, я смотрю, тут ничего и не изменилось.
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: В дому-то? Оно, конечно, какие нам перемены. А вот, пока вы, Дарья Филипповна там с Настасьей Павловной, на водах здоровье поправляли, у нас тут чего только не случилось.
НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: Какие же новости?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Самые преинтересные!
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: Ну, не томите, Марья Платоновна, рассказывайте.
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: А случай напрямую касается известного во всей округе Кирилы Петровича Троекурова. Вам, конечно, не в удивление, какая крепкая у него была дружба с Андреем Гавриловичем Дубровским, его ближайшим соседом.
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: А как же, Кирилла Петрович чуть ли не дочку свою за его сына выдавать замуж собирался.
НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: Что же стряслось между ними?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Раз в начале осени Кирилла Петрович собирался в отъезжее поле на охоту. Перед этим он и его гости пошли на псарный двор. Я-то уж, верно, в двадцатый раз удосужилась его осматривать.
ГОСТЬИ: Как же, как же, и мы бывали.
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Так там всё и случилось. Вот как сейчас перед глазами тот случай у меня стоит.
 НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: Рассказывайте же!

Картина вторая

(На сцене Кирилл Петрович, Андрей Гаврилович, Парамошка, гости (Марья Платоновна и прочие).
Ф: тр. № 11.
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Лазарет для больных собак вы уж имели удовольствие видеть, а теперь вот, пожалуйте, отделение, где благородные суки щенятся. Тут же и  щенят своих кормят.
ГОСТИ: (Перебивая друг друга). Ай-да псарня! С умом всё устроено! Знатный вы хозяин, Кирила Петрович!
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: (ласково, обращаясь к собаке). Ласка, Ласка! Ай, хорошая! (Сурово). Тимошка! Почему у борзой шерсть скатана?
ПАРАМОШКА: Не доглядел, Кирила Петрович, виноват.
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: «Не доглядел»! Я вот ужо с тебя семь шкур спущу. Чтобы нынче была вычесана, как следует.
ПАРАМОШКА: Слушаюсь, барин.
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: (Дубровскому). Что же ты хмуришься, брат, или псарня моя тебе не нравится?
ДУБРОВСКИЙ: (Сурово). Нет, псарня чудная, вряд ли людям вашим житьё такое ж, как вашим собакам.
ПАРАМОШКА: Мы на своё житьё, благодаря Бога и барина, не жалуемся. А, что, правда, то, правда, иному и дворянину не худо бы променять усадьбу на любую здешнюю конурку. Ему было б и сытнее и теплее.
(Кирилл Петрович, а за ним и все гости засмеялись, Дубровский побледнел, но промолчал. К барину поднесли корзину со щенятами).
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: А ну, дай рассмотреть хорошенько! (Поднимает над головой щенка, рассматривая его. Снова опускает в корзину. Дубровский в это время незаметно уходит).
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Оставишь этих двух. Остальных утопить.
(Гости и Кирилл Петрович идут дальше, уходят).
Ф: тр. № 11.

НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: Так в чём же ссора?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Кирилла Петрович хватился Дубровского только за ужином. Он тотчас же велел послать за ним и воротить немедленно. А Дубровский не послушал и отказался. Так Кирилла Петрович в другой раз отправил за ним слугу. На утро первый же вопрос был: «Здесь ли Андрей Гаврилович?»
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: И что, вернулся Дубровский?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Вместо ответа ему подали письмо.

(На сцене Кирилл Петрович и писарь, который приносит письмо).
Ф6 № 13.
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: (писарю). Это ещё что?
ПИСАРЬ:  Андрей Гаврилович ответ прислали. 
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Читай вслух.
ПИСАРЬ: (Читает). «Государь мой премилостивый, Я до тех пор не намерен ехать в Покровское, пока не вышлете Вы мне псаря Парамошку с повинною; а будет моя воля наказать его или помиловать, а я терпеть шутки от Ваших холопьев не намерен, да и от Вас их не стерплю – потому что я не шут, а старинный дворянин. За сим остаюсь покорным ко услугам. Андрей Дубровский».
КИРИЛЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Как?! Высылать к нему моих людей с повинной? Он волен их миловать, наказывать – да что он в самом деле задумал? Да знает ли он, с кем связывается? Вот я ж его… Наплачется он у меня, узнает, каково идти на Троекурова!
Ф: тр. № 12.

МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Вот так ругался! Вот так кричал! А ведь ещё как и наплакался Андрей Гаврилович. Отсудил у него Троекуров единственное имение.
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: Так это верно, что Кистенёвка теперь принадлежит Кириллу Петровичу?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: И Кистенёвка, и семьдесят душ – всё отсудил подчистую!
НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: Каким же образом?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Поговаривают всякое, будто бы купчая на  имение у Андрея Гавриловича  ранее сгорела, а  там уж судейский служащий Шабашкин постарался.
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: Какой ужас!
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Андрей Гаврилович такого удара не вынес, слёг в болезни и к нему приехал сын Владимир. А как приехали приказные имение описывать, так Андрей Гаврилович и помер.
НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: А до меня слухи доходили о каком-то пожаре и разбойниках.
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Так и было, барский дом погорел, я думаю, что люди Дубровского его сами и подпалили, потому, как и молодой барин и многие из его людей исчезли. А после этого начались разбои по местам.
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: Так это Дубровский занялся разбоем?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: А куда ж ему ещё и было? Он ведь без средств остался по милости Троекурова. Но вот что интересно – поместья Кирилла Петровича были пощажены, ни единого сарая не сожгли, ни один воз в дороге не остановили.
НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: А мне думается, здесь кроется любовная история!
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: И без этого не обошлось.
 (видеоряд Дубровский-Дефорж и Мария Кирилловна) 
Ф: тр. № 8.
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Дубровский проник в дом Троекурова под видом учителя французского. А вскоре стал ещё преподавать Марии Кирилловне уроки музыки.  
НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: И она в него влюбилась?
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: Что ж тут удивительного, говорят, он хорош собой.
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Роман у них так и не случился, потому как Дубровский в доме Кирилла Петровича повстречал одного из  виновников своего бедствия Спицына Антона Пафнутьича. Владимир Андреевич не удержался и овладел его сумкой, тем самым выдав себя. Наутро Антон Пафнутьич так проворно уехал, что Кирилл Петрович подумали, что он объелся.
ГОСТЬИ: (Смеются).
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Тайна Дубровского открылась, он скрылся, во всём признавшись, Марии Кирилловне. А вскоре отец просватал её за  приехавшего из-за границы князя Верейского.
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: И она согласилась?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА:  Нет, и даже пошла на тайную встречу с  Дубровским. 



Ф: тр. № 5.
ДУБРОВСКИЙ: Я всё знаю, вспомните ваше обещание.
МАРИЯ КИРИЛЛОВНА: Вы предлагаете мне своё покровительство, но не сердитесь: оно пугает меня. Каким образом вы окажете мне помощь?
ДУБРОВСКИЙ: Я бы мог избавить вас от ненавистного человека.
МАРИЯ КИРИЛЛОВНА: Ради Бога, не трогайте его, не смейте его тронуть, если вы меня любите, я не хочу быть виною какого-нибудь ужаса…
ДУБРОВСКИЙ: Я не трону его, воля ваша для меня священна. Вам обязан он жизнию. Никогда злодейство не будет совершено во имя ваше. Вы должны быть чисты даже и в моих преступлениях. Но как же спасу вас от жестокого отца?
МАРИЯ КИРИЛЛОВНА: Есть ещё надежда. Я надеюсь тронуть его моими слезами и отчаянием. Он упрям, но он так меня любит.
ДУБРОВСКИЙ: Не надейтесь по-пустому: в этих слезах увидит он только обыкновенную боязливость и отвращение, общее всем молодым девушкам, когда идут они замуж не по страсти, а из благоразумного расчёта; так что если возьмёт он себе в голову сделать счастие ваше вопреки вас самих; если насильно повезут вас под венец, чтобы навеки предать судьбу вашу во власть старого мужа…
МАРИЯ КИРИЛЛОВНА: Тогда, тогда делать нечего, явитесь за мною, я буду вашей женою. 
ДУБРОВСКИЙ: Соберитесь со всеми силами души, умоляйте отца, бросьтесь к его ногам: представьте ему весь ужас будущего, вашу молодость, увядающую близ хилого старика, решитесь на жестокое объяснение: скажите, что если он останется неумолим, то… то вы найдёте ужасную защиту… скажите, что богатства не доставит вам ни одной минуты счастия. Роскошь утешает одну бедность, и то с непривычки, на одно мгновение. Не отставайте от него, не пугайтесь ни его гнева, ни угроз, пока останется хоть капля надежды, ради Бога, не отставайте. Если ж не будет уже другого средства… 
(Дубровский молчит, закрыв лицо руками, Мария Кирилловна плачет)
ДУБРОВСКИЙ: Бедная, бедная моя участь. За вас отдал бы я жизнь, видеть вас издали, коснуться руки вашей было для меня упоением. И, когда открывается возможность прижать вас к сердцу и сказать: ангел, умрём! Бедный, я должен остерегаться! Я не смею пасть к вашим ногам, благодарить небо за непонятную, незаслуженную награду. О, как я должен ненавидеть того, но чувствую, теперь в сердце моём нет места ненависти.
МАРИЯ КИРИЛЛОВНА: Пора.
ДУБРОВСКИЙ: Если решитесь прибегнуть ко мне, то принесите кольцо сюда, опустите его в дупло этого дуба, я буду знать, что делать. (Целует её руку, уходит).
Ф: тр. № 5 (финал этой темы).

НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: Ах, какой роман!
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА:  Кирилл Петрович сжалился над дочерью?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Какое там, он и слушать её не стал, запер в доме и велел стеречь. Вот тогда она и попросила своего сводного брата Сашу опустить кольцо в дупло дуба.

Ф: тр. № 4.
(Саша кладёт кольцо в дупло дуба, отходит в сторону. За его спиной к дубу подбегает Митя, достаёт кольцо. Саша оборачивается и видит Митю, он хватает его за рукав).
САША: (грозно, по-хозяйски). Что ты здесь делаешь?  
МИТЯ:  Тебе какое дело?
САША: Оставь это кольцо, рыжий заяц, или я проучу тебя по-свойски!
(Митя пытается освободиться, между мальчиками идёт борьба).
САША: Воры! Воры! Сюда! Сюда!
(Митя повалил Сашу на землю и схватил за горло. В это время  к мальчикам подошёл Степан и поднял Митю за шиворот).
СТЕПАН: Ах ты, рыжая бестия, да как ты смеешь бить маленького барина…
САША:  (Мите). Ты меня схватил под силки, а то бы никогда меня не повалил. Отдай сейчас кольцо и убирайся.
МИТЯ: Как ни так! (вырывается от Степана, бежит, его догоняет Саша, подсекает, тот падает, Степан связывает его кушаком).
САША: Отдай кольцо!
СТЕПАН: Погоди, барин, мы сведём его на расправу к приказчику.
(Идут, но к ним навстречу выходит Кирилл Петрович).
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: (Указывая на Митю). Это что?
СТЕПАН: ( С поклоном барину). Да вот, Кирилла Петрович, этот разбойник посмел забидеть молодого барина.
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: (Саше). Ты, повеса, за что ты с ним связался?
САША: (Запальчиво). Он украл из дупла кольцо, папенька, прикажите отдать кольцо!
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Какое кольцо? Из какого дупла?
САША: (Понимая, что выдал сестру, мнётся). Да мне Марья Кирилловна… Да то кольцо…
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Тут замешалась Марья Кирилловна. Признавайся во всём, или так отдеру тебя розгою, что ты и своих не узнаешь.
САША: Ей, Богу, папенька, я, папенька… Мне Марья Кирилловна ничего не приказывала, папенька.
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Степан, ступай-ка да срежь мне хорошенькую, свежую берёзовую розгу…
САША: Постойте, папенька, я всё вам расскажу. Я сегодня бегал по двору, а сестрица Марья Кирилловна открыла окошко, и я подбежал, и сестрица не нарочно уронила кольцо, и я спрятал его в дупло, и… и этот рыжий мальчик хотел кольцо украсть…
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Не нарочно уронила, а ты хотел спрятать… Степан, ступай за розгами.
САША: Папенька, погодите, я всё расскажу. Сестрица Марья Кирилловна велела мне сбегать к дубу и положить кольцо в дупло, и я сбегал и положил кольцо, а этот скверный мальчик…
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: (Мите). Чей ты?
МИТЯ: Я дворовый человек господ Дубровских.
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: (Мрачно). Ты, кажется, меня господином не признаёшь, добро. А что ты делал в моём саду?
МИТЯ: Малину крал.
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ага, слуга в барина, каков поп, таков и приход, а малина разве растёт у меня на дубах?
САША: Папенька, прикажите ему отдать кольцо.
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Молчи, Александр, не забудь, что я собираюсь с тобою разделаться. Ступай в свою комнату. (Саша уходит, опустив голову).Ты, косой, ты мне кажешься малый не промах. Отдай кольцо и ступай домой.  
(Митя разжал кулак и показал, что в руке его нет кольца).
КИРИЛ ПЕТРОВИЧ: Если ты мне во всём признаешься, так я тебя не высеку, да ещё дам пятак на орехи. Не то я с тобою сделаю то, чего ты не ожидаешь. Ну! (Митя молчит, строя из себя дурачка). Добро. Запереть его куда-нибудь да смотреть, чтоб он не убежал, или со всего дома шкуру спущу.
Ф: тр. № 12. (Уходят).

МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Ох, и рассердился же Кирилл Петрович! Он велел устроить венчание на следующий же день.
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: Ах, из-за глупого случая всё расстроилось!
НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: И чем же закончилась история? Пришёл Дубровский на помощь Марии Кирилловне?
Ф: тр. № 5.
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Помощь пришла слишком поздно. Маша была уж обвенчана и ехала в поместье князя Верейского, когда их карету окружили разбойники. Князь ранил Дубровского, но благородный разбойник не позволил своим людям отомстить за себя.
ДАРЬЯ ФИЛИПОВНА: А что же Маша?
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Она осталась верна клятве, данной в церкви князю. Хотя и призналась Дубровскому, что ждала его до последней минуты.
НАСТАСЬЯ ПАВЛОВНА: Какая же это печальная история!
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Да уж, не из весёлых. Говорят, Дубровский, оправившись от ранения, скрылся за границу.
Ф: тр. № 14. (Сидят молча, задумавшись). 
МАРИЯ ПЛАТОНОВНА: Ну, пойдёмте чай пить. 
(Уходят).

----------


## PAN

*Елена Бекиш*,
 Правильная мысль... :flower:

----------


## Елена Бекиш

> *Елена Бекиш*,
>  Правильная мысль...


Это о новой теме или о том, что "пойдёмте чай пить..."?:frown:

----------


## PAN

> Это о новой теме


 :Aga: .......

Будучи в одной из прожитых жизней и по диплому, и по должности режиссером очень драматического театра... по сей день неравнодушен к слову "драматургия"...:smile:
А тема действительно нужная...

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Хочу выдать на суд свою вещь.На всякий случай заготовлю мазь от тухлых помидоров.
От тьмы к свету.
Действующие лица:
Властитель тьмы

Никотин (с сигареткой, время от времени кашляет)

Героин (морщинистое лицо землистого цвета)

Алкоголь (помятый вид, трясущиеся руки)

Девушка по имени Валентина

Ангел света

Люди-тени (пять человек)

Активная молодёжь (пять человек)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Затемнение. Постепенное нарастание света, в полутьме мы видим фигуру в тёмном плаще. Это Властитель тьмы (ВТ)
ВТ: (вытаскивает свиток, разворачивает его)Так, что сегодня на повестке дня? Ссоры…банально. Войны – уже лучше. (Задумался)Нет, пора создать что-то новое.(уходит за кулисы; оттуда доносятся шипение. вой , скрежет)
Голос ВТ: Ура! Получилось! Ха-ха-ха! (ВТ выходит на сцену, довольно потирая руки. Голос за кадром произносит слова)
	Возликовал Тьмы Властитель – 
	Так радоваться мог лишь он один.
Явились перед господином
Никотин и Алкоголь,
А также Героин.

Алкоголь: Что прикажете?
ВТ: Вам троим надлежит попасть в стан противника (увидев на лицах А-ля, Н-на и Г-на недоумение) Не поняли? Объясняю. Вы должны попасть к людям и нанести им максимальный 
урон.
А, Н, Г: (дружно) Есть!
ВТ: Чего стоите? Исполняйте. (Грозно) Живо! (А., Н., Г., в страхе разбегаются)
(Звучит небольшой фрагмент тревожной музыки, после которого слышен визг тормозов и звук бьющейся машины)
А-ль: Ещё один (трясущейся рукой ставит крест в блокнот)
Ник-н: (смотрит  на часы) Шеф попросит отчитаться через полчаса, а мы ещё итоги не подвели!
Гер-н: Конечно, я всех вреднее. За год от наркотиков в стране умирает тридцать тысяч человек…  О, смотри, ещё один. Ковыляет, не торопиться. Ой, что у него с губой?
Ник-н: Рак, (гордо) Моя работа!
Ал-ль: А я …я… Зато от меня бывает тяжёлое поражение зрительных нервов, ведущее к потере зрения. О, ещё один (делает пассы руками) Во блин!
Гер-н: Ты чего?
Ал-ль: Тяжёлый случай попался! (Утирает рукой пот) Какой-то неподдающийся. Наверное, непьющий. (К А-лю присоединяется Ник-н, он тоже делает пассы руками)
Ник-н: Бесполезно! Он к тому же и некурящий!
Ал-ль: Молод ещё смолить!
Гер-н: Спокойствие, только спокойствие! Он будет наш. (Вместе с Ал-лем и Ник-ном выходит на авансцену, и начинают вглядываться  вдаль)
Ник-н: Смотрите, к нему подошёл парень.
Ал-ль: Наш крепыш берёт у парня пакетик.
Ник-н: Интересно, что у него там?.. Что-то белое.
Гер-н: А вы не догадываетесь? (Достаёт из кармана джинсов пакетик с белым порошком, поигрывает им.)
Ник-н: Ну, от тебя сразу не умирают.
Гер-н: Умирают. Просто их не видно – они в земле.
Ал-ль: О чём спорите! Всё равно я самый вредный! (показывает рентгеновские снимки) Цирроз печени!
Ник-н: Ну и что. Такое и от меня бывает!
Ал-ль: От меня  становятся надолго зависимыми.
Гер-н и Ник-н: (вместе) И от нас.
Ал-ль: Ай эм токсик.
Ник-н и Гер-н: (вместе) Йес, ай ду.
Ал-ль: От меня будущее человечества под угрозой
Гер-н: И от нас люди вымрут.
(Танец, изображающий драку)
Ник-н: Стоп! Пусть первый встречный  рассудит нас.
Ал-ль: А что? Хорошая идея!
Гер-Н: Смотрите, девушка идёт! (Втроём становятся недалеко от кулисы. Из-за кулисы выходит, озираясь, девушка)
Девушка: Где я?
Ал-ль: Алиса, ты в Зазеркалье. Кстати, как тебя зовут?
Девушка: Валентина
Ник-н: (морщась) Фу! Это означает «Сильная»
Гер-н: Ага, а ещё «Здоровая».
Ал-ль: Не имя красит человека… Спросим её мнения по нашему вопросу. А сперва разрешите представиться: Алкоголь.
Ник-н: (Оглядывая Валю с ног до головы, словно думая, давать ей руку или нет) Никотин.
Гер-н: (ёрничая) А я Героин Героиныч… Скажи, дорогуша, кто из нас троих вреднее.
Валя: Так сразу и не скажешь. Знаю одно: пользы от вас никакой.
Гер-н: Точнее.
Валя: (Гер-ну) Вот ты, например, разрушил моё счастье.
Гер-н: (обрадовано) Правда?
Валя: Ничего смешного!.. Он был стеснительным, мой Денис (всхлипывает) И вот однажды  я с удивлением обнаружила,  что он стал  душой компании. О, каким речистым он был! Правда, длилось  это недолго. С каждым днём он становился всё мрачнее и  угрюмее. И вдруг у меня начали пропадать деньги. А вскоре я застала Дениса…
Гер-н:  … на месте преступления.
Валя: Можно и так сказать. Он признался, что уже четыре месяца сидит на героине.
Гер-н: (весело) А что? У парня хороший вкус. (Ал-ль и Ник-н тоже смеются)
Валя: Прекратите! Это не весело, а совсем наоборот!..
Дважды Денис попадал в больницу, но это не дало длительных результатов. Лишь временное облегчение. И вот однажды он сказал мне: «Я посплю немного, и всё будет хорошо!» Я вышла из комнаты, а когда зашла туда снова, всё уже было кончено… Врачи сказали: острая сердечная недостаточность…(плачет) Его сердце просто остановилось, а я ничего не могла сделать!
Гер-н: (довольно потирает руки) Ещё один на моём счету!
Ник-н: Э-Э-Э, подождите, а я …
Валя: Не беспокойтесь, от вас погибает не меньше.
Н-н: (вспоминает) Сейчас – это что… Вот раньше времена были! Помню, в тридцать четвёртом году французская молодёжь устроила конкурс: кто больше выкурит папирос.
Валя: Да, знаю: это произошло в Ницце.
А-ль: Ну и кто победил?
Валя: Победители – два молодых человека – свою награду не получили.
Н-Н: Это ещё почему?
Валя: Они скончались, выкурив по 60 папирос. (повернувшись к А-лю) И вы вредны. Значительная часть населения умирает от регулярного пьянства в 30-35 лет.
Гер-н: Итак, ребята, боевая ничья.
Н-н: Я снова нервничаю ( достаёт сигаретку, Вале) Будешь? (Валя отрицательно мотает головой) Ишь ты, здоровая!
А-ль: (собратьям) Она опасна: так все, на неё глядючи, за своим здоровьем следить будут.
Г-н: (достаёт мобилу, звонит) Алло. Героин вызывает группу быстрого реагирования. Ждём через пять минут Отбой. (Ал-лю и Н-ну) Скоро прибудут люди-тени.
Н-н: (нервно хихикает) Уж  они-то Вальке покажут.
(Появляются люди-тени, поют)
ЛЮДИ-ТЕНИ:  День – миг, миг – век
                           Я уже не человек. 
                           Здесь мы ходим, люди-тени,
                           Совершаем преступленья.
1-й: Выпей рюмку и забудь,
       Что к мечте держал ты путь.
2-й: Уколоться поспешишь,
       Коль от реальности бежишь.
3-й: Пачки эти сигарет  - 
       И здоровья больше нет.

все: День – миг, миг – век,
       Делай то же, человек.

(Люди-тени окружают Валентину, зажимают её в кольцо. Вдруг тема людей-теней обрывается и слышится окрик)
Голос: Не смейте! Она не принадлежит вам!
Н-н: Это кто там возникает?
Голос: Силы света
А-ль: Так нечестно! Нас больше! Тени, забирайте её.
Голос: Не смейте! (На сцену выходит Ангел света.)
(Появляется активная молодёжь)
Н.-н.: Это кто ещё? Ой, я боюсь.
1-й парень: Здорово! Куда это мы попали?
2-й парень: Шли на тренировку, а оказались в каком-то мрачном месте.
1-я девушка: (Смотрит на часы) Меня уже пять минут на бальных танцах ждут. (Нервничая) Я опаздываю.
2-я и 3-я: А у нас волейбол. (возмущаясь) Безобразие. Завели нас в какую-то глушь.
Ангел Света: Спокойно, ребята. Я собрал вас здесь на битву со Злом.
3-я девушка: А что нам нужно делать?
Ангел Света: Нужно соединить руки и не пускать тьму к Валентине. Ведь в будущем у неё родиться ребёнок, который изменит жизнь всей планеты.
Ребята:(вразнобой)Мы готовы!
А-ль: Этих победить  - раз плюнуть. Они какие-то недружные.
Ангел Света: Не доставим Злу такого удовольствия! (ребята берутся за руки) Мы  - носители Божественного  света, и вы не пройдёте.
Гер-н: Тени, в атаку!
(Тут происходит аналог игры «цепи кованы». Люди-тени, натыкаясь на стену рук, падают и замирают. Ангел Света берёт Валентину за руку и выводит на авансцену.)
Ангел Света: Береги Свет, данный тебе свыше.
2-й парень: Береги здоровье, хоть оно и ничего не стоит.
Валя: Береги близких, даже если они не соответствуют твоим ожиданиям.
1-я девушка: Береги себя, ведь в тебе частица Божественного Света
1-й парень: (указывая на Ал-ля, Г-на и Н-на, пытающихся улизнуть) А с этими что делать?
Ал-ль: Пощадите! Я ведь в малых дозах полезен!
Гер-н:  Не уничтожайте! (вздохнув)Ой, как жить-то охота!
Н-н: Ой, я опять нервничаю (хлопает по карманам в поисках сигарет)
Ангел Света: Идите и передайте Властителю Тьмы: битва за эту душу (указывает на Валентину) тёмными силами проиграна. Она вам не достанется.
(Ал-ль, Н-н и Гер-н, пятясь, уходят со сцены)
(Ребята выходят на  авансцену)
1-й парень: Человек, не теряй своего лица.
1-я девушка: Отличить сумей доброго от подлеца.
2-й парень: Живи здоровым много лет,
2-я девушка: Неси в мир Добро и Свет!
3-я девушка: Как бы ни был жесток наш век,
Валентина: Помни, что ты – человек!

----------


## pilylia

Спасибо огромное.*Ирина Сенчилова*,

----------


## tyty18

Спасибо огромное  проза есть проза

----------


## Катарина 17

ЛЕБЕДИНОЕ ОЗЕРО – НОВОГОДНИЙ УТРЕННИК ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ СТАРШЕЙ ГРУППЫ В 2-Х ДЕЙСТВИЯХ 

Подготовка к утреннику
Для проведения утренника необходимы фонограммы балетов П.И.Чайковского «Лебединое озеро» и «Щелкунчик».
Украшение зала:
Сцена украшена, как зал дворца. Если это представление не связано с новогодним праздником, то можно повесить или прикрепить к стенам нарисованные колонны, балюстрады, поставить «кресла», «диваны» (два-три стула накрыть красивыми покрывалами), поставить маленькие столики с вазами, подсвечниками. На стены тоже можно повесить нарисованные или настоящие подсвечники. Свет в зале используется полностью и частично (в зависимости от каждой сцены). Так же по ходу сценария необходимы подсветки, установленные на полу для освещения «проплывающих» лебедей и синие лампы для освещения «луны». В начале представления горит вверху не весь свет (освещаются только действующие лица).

Изготовление атрибутов
Стая лебедей — Вырезать из картона планшет и нескольких лебедей. Раскрасить лебедей и прикрепить их к планшету. На обратной стороне планшета прикрепить две ручки, чтобы было удобнее проводить готовым планшетом по прорези в занавесе.

Изготовление костюмов
Девочки-лебеди — рукава-крылья вырезаются из copyright-by-праздник бумаги по форме крыльев и одеваются на руки детей. Веночки тоже можно изготовить из бумаги. Крылья и веночки должны легко сниматься, когда по ходу сценария требуется превращение лебедей в девушек.
Коршун — на исполнителя роли-Коршуна одевается двухсторонняя накидка, раскрашенная под перья. На лицо одевается маска с носом, покрашенная в темный цвет, на голове — остроконечный капюшон тоже темного цвета.
Крылья и усики Эльфов – крылья вырезать из бумаги крылья по размеру ребенка. Приложить их к его спинке и отметить места отверстий для ремней. Сделать отверстия, обработать их скотчем и продернуть в них ремни, которые можно сделать из ленты или веревки, как у ранца. Раскрасить в тон костюма. Усики, одевающиеся на голову эльфов. Сделать из проволоки обручи усики, которые нужно прикрепить к обручу. Все это обмотать нитками, закрепляя их клеем ПВА.

Действующие лица:
Ведущий
1-й Гном
2-й Гном
3-й Гном
Принц
Королева-мать
Король-отец
Глашатаи
Эльф (мальчик)
Эльф (девочка)
Царевна-лебедь
1-я Лебедь
2-я Лебедь
Коршун
Черная лебедь.


I ДЕЙСТВИЕ.

В зале зажжен частичный свет. Звучит музыка «Интродукции». После проведения основной темы, когда начинает звучать разработка, Ведущий говорит слова.

Ведущий:
Давным-давно, в стране далекой,
Там, где рождается заря,
Жил-был король, большой, высокий,
А с ним и вся его семья.
Семья была невелика —
Жена да сын… И все пока.
Сын всегда веселый был,
Друзей, охоту он любил.
Так понемногу подрастал,
И вдруг… Как будто бы устал,
Ничто его уж не влечет,
Но тс-с-с… Он сам сюда идет.
Принц:
Не радует меня охота,
Не хочется идти к друзьям,
Тревожит душу мою что-то,
А что — не объясню и сам.

Выходит Королева-мать, встревожено говорит свои слова.

Королева-мать:
Сынок, скажи мне, что с тобой?
И отчего ты загрустил?
Принц:
Ах, мама, давит здесь порой (показывает на сердце)
Так, что терпеть уж нету сил.

Выходит Король-отец, говорит на фоне музыки.

Король-отец:
Да пусть подругу он найдет —
Тогда и грусть его пройдет,
И чтоб развеяться ему,
Скорее бал я объявлю,
И пусть на этом на балу
Наш сын найдет себе жену.

Загорается большой свет, музыка продолжает звучать. Выходят Глашатаи.

Глашатаи:
Скорей! Скорей! На бал спешите!
Невест побольше привозите!
Сегодня на большом балу
Наш принц найдет себе жену!


Звучит музыка, заходят пары, Принц танцует с тремя девочками, потом, махнув рукой, уходит. Гости продолжают танцевать до конца музыки. После окончания музыки закрывается занавес с нарисованной на нем картиной лесного ночного озера. При этом надо выключить верхний свет и зажечь синие лампы по бокам занавеса и на месте «луны».
Выходит Принц. Принц подходит к «озеру», по которому «плывут» нарисованные лебеди (с другой стороны занавеса человек проводит их по прорези в занавесе) и говорит под музыку.

Принц:
Что за чудесная картина —
Лесное озеро на ней,
А по нему плывет, о диво,
Стая прекрасных лебедей!
Ах, как прекрасна ночь!
Сияют ярко звезды,
Луна повисла в вышине
И озаряет ярко сосны…
И путь показывает мне.
Пойду по этой я дорожке
От шума бала отдохну…
Но что мелькнуло там, на стежке?
Да… что-то я сейчас найду.

После его слов нарисованные лебеди исчезают, а из-за занавеса выходят девочки-лебеди и Царевна-лебедь, исполняют танец до конца музыки, затем исполняют танец маленьких лебедей. Остальные действующие лица стоят на заднем плане. После танца маленькие лебеди остаются на сцене.


Принц (лебедям):
Ах, птицы, как прекрасны вы
В мечтах полуночной волны.

II ДЕЙСТВИЕ.

Зажигается частичный свет, устанавливается декорация «Лес гномов». Звучит музыка.

Лебеди:
Спасибо, принц, но мы не птицы,
А девушки-подружки мы,
И прилетать сюда мы можем,
Когда сияет свет луны.
Злой коршун нас заколдовал,
Быть лебедями приказал.
Сейчас пора нам улетать,
К рассвету, чтоб не опоздать.
Принц:
Но где искать вас, расскажите!
И путь к злодею укажите —
Его я должен наказать,
А вам хочу свободу дать.
Царевна-лебедь:
Ах, нет, нам надо улетать,
Скорее, чтоб не опоздать!
Вас все равно я отыщу,
За вас злодею отомщу!

Музыка звучит. Девочки-лебеди и Царевна-лебедь «улетают» за занавес, Принц им машет рукой и уходит вслед.

Ведущий:
Отправился наш принц в дорогу.
Сел, городов прошел он много,
И вот пришел в дремучий лес,
Где елки, сосны до небес.
Здесь он увидел под сосной,
Как гномики идут гурьбой.

Звучит «Русский танец» из III действия (в нем можно сократить вступление). Гномы исполняют танец.

Принц:
Прошу вас, гномы, помогите —
К злодею путь мне укажите.
Как злого коршуна найти?
В какую сторону пойти?
Гномы:
Но коршун по небу летает,
Из нас его никто не знает.
Ты лучше дальше в лес пойди,
Веселых эльфов ты найди.
У них спроси ты про злодея
И отправляйся в путь скорее.

Снова звучит музыка. Декорация «Лес гномов» убирается и copyright-by-праздник устанавливается «Лес эльфов».

Ведущий:
И снова Принц пошел в дорогу…
Вдруг видит — эльфы, и так много!
Легко порхают меж кустами,
Кружатся в вальсе над цветами.

Звучит музыка танца феи Драже из балета «Щелкунчик» П.И. Чайковского. Эльфы исполняют танец.

Принц:
Ах, эльфы, мне вы помогите
И где злой коршун — расскажите.
Его мне надо отыскать
И за злодейство наказать.
Эльфы:
Где точно он живет — не знаем,
Так далеко мы не летаем,
Но если ты туда пойдешь,
Быть может, ты его найдешь.
Ведущий:
И Принц в ту сторону пошел,
Дворец за лесом он нашел,
А во дворце ликует бал.
И вот наш Принц на бал попал… (зажечь полный свет)
Танцует весело народ
И вальс, и польку, и гавот.
Вот новый танец зазвучал, (включить запись «Испанского танца» из III действия
№21)
И замер в изумлении зал —
Красавица идет, чаруя,
И кто-то в черном с ней танцует.

Убирается декорация «Леса эльфов» и устанавливается декорация Дворца Коршуна.
Под слова ведущего выходят Коршун с дочерью и танцуют «Испанский танец». Принц смотрит на них с восторгом.

Ведущий:
К красавице Принц сделал шаг…

На лирической части музыки Принц подходит к дочери Коршуна и продолжает с ней танец. Коршун отходит в сторону, любуется ими.

Принц (после танца):
На лебедя похожа так!
Ну, значит, я тебя нашел,
Не зря так много я прошел,
Не зря я испытал невзгоды,
Голод, лишенья, непогоды…
Так знай же — навсегда я твой,
Любовь моя всегда с тобой!

После слов Принца Коршун злорадно хохочет. Звучит музыка сцены после фанфар. «Влетают» Белые лебеди с Царевной-лебедью. «Подлетев» к Принцу, Царевна-лебедь говорит на фоне музыки.

Царевна-лебедь (отчаянно):
Так, значит, принц, ты предал нас,
В любви поклялся ты сейчас
Коварной дочери злодея!
Подруги, улетим скорее
Отсюда в дальние края,
За горы, реки и моря.

Принц (тоже на фоне музыки):
Так ты злой коршун!
Ты злодей!
Ну, выходи на бой скорей!
Бой проходит до конца музыки.

Ведущий:
Тяжелый, долгий бой тот был,
Но принц злодея погубил,
И сразу колдовство пропало, (включить запись музыки из II действия, сцена №13
(Allegro moderate, Pas d’asiion)
Как будто вовсе не бывало.

На вступлении в исполнении арфы лебеди превращаются в девочек (по очереди заходят за занавес, снимают крылья и головные уборы). После этого занавес открывается. На тронах сидят Король-отец и Королева-мать. Когда начинает звучать тема в исполнении скрипки, девочки говорят по очереди.

Ведущий:
И птицы девушками стали,
И перышки все растеряли.
Зато нашли себе друзей,
Друзей нашли среди людей.

Танцуют с мальчиками, постепенно уходя на задний план. Музыка продолжает звучать.

Ведущий:
И принц себе жену нашел,
Ее к родителям подвел.

Принц подходит к родителям с Царевной-лебедью.

Принц:
Родители, прошу я вас —
Благословите нас сейчас.
Хотим счастливыми мы быть,
В любви, согласии прожить.

Король-отец и Королева-мать:
Благословляю вас я, дети,
Живите счастливо на свете.
Всегда в согласии живите,
А нам внучат вы принесите.

Постепенно смолкает музыка из II действия, сцена №13. Включается запись «Неаполитанского танца» из III действия, сцена №22. Все действующие copyright-by-праздник лица исполняют танец, потом поют песню.

Песня «Волшебный зимний лес»
Волшебный зимний лес,
Березы до небес
Заснули до весны
Холодным сном зимы.
Снега вокруг лежат,
Тропинки не кружат.
В застывшей тишине —
Стук дятла по сосне.

Огромные следы
Лишь кое-где видны.
Наверно, Дед Мороз
Сосульки здесь пронес.
Волшебный зимний лес -
Мир сказок и чудес!
Лишь сосны все не спят,
Таинственно скрипят.

----------


## gresewa2010

Предлагаю на ваш суд свой сценарий Новогодней сказки. Когда-то писала для своих детей, теперь они выросли, у них свои сказки для взрослых, а я чуток подредактировала и ... В общем, не судите строго.
              Новогодняя сказка 
Действующие лица: Снегурочка,
Дед Мороз,
Кролик,
Колобок,
Черт,
Кикимора,
Баба Яга

Снегурочка: С Новым годом, друзья! С Новым счастьем! Как хорошо, что вы все здесь собрались. Я так рада разделить с вами праздник! Скоро сюда придет Дед Мороз, и  мы покажем…
(из-за елки на миг появляется Кролик, тут же прячется)
- И ничего вам не покажем, ничего-ничегошеньки!..
Снегурочка: А? Что? Кто тут кричал?.. Никого… Значит, мне это просто послышалось… Ну ладно, продолжим. Так вот, ребята, мы….
Кролик (дразнится) : Тра-та-та, тра-та-та, вышла кошка за кота… (прячется)
Снегурочка: Да кто же это безобразничает?!!  Ага, попался! (ловит Кролика за шиворот)
Кролик (вырывается, кричит):  Ой, пусти, пусти! Ой, мамочки, щекотно! Ой, не буду, не буду!
Снегурочка: Ну, что с тобой поделаешь… Ладно уж… садись вот тут, на пенек  и не мешай мне вести праздник.
Кролик: Ой, а можно и я? Я тоже хочу вести праздник, ну можно? Ну пожа-а-луйста!
Снегурочка: Ну ладно, ладно… Только надо ведь со всеми поздороваться, а то нехорошо как-то получается: прибежал, нашумел, еще подумают, что ты в каком-то дремучем лесу рос, а не в благородном семействе восточных зодиаков.
Кролик:  Здрасьте, здрасьте, здрасьте… А я вас знаю! Вот Катя, вот Дима, вот Галя… А вот ту, курносую, я не знаю. Эй, ты, курносая, отвечай, как тебя зовут?! (бежит к ней, спотыкается, чуть не падает) Ой, мамочки, чуть не грохнулся… Это ты виновата! (Грозит девочке кулаком)
Снегурочка: Ой, прямо беда с тобой… Куда ты так спешишь и зачем гостей наших обижаешь, что  ж ты за хозяин такой, негостеприимный, шебутной… Знаешь что, иди-ка ты поразмышляй немножко о своем поведении, а заодно подготовь все что нужно к празднику – Новый год не за горами.
Кролик: Ой, сейчас… Уже бегу…бегу… (бегает взад-вперед вокруг елки) Бегу, тороплюсь…
Снегурочка: Да… Если наступающий год будет таким сумасшедшим, как наш дружочек, то мне остается только всем посочувствовать… Послушай, Кролик, твой год, год Кролика, собственно говоря, еще не наступил. И тебя, собственно, еще не должно быть здесь, не пришло твое время еще, понимаешь? Поэтому будет лучше, если ты исчезнешь на какое-то время. Ну… хотя бы до полуночи. Договорились?
Кролик: Ну ладно, ладно... Вы еще пожалеете. Будете звать – не приду! И останетесь вы все на второй год! Двоечники! (уходит обиженный)
На выходе сталкивается с незнакомцем.
Кролик: Ой, а ты кто?
Колобок: Я-то? Нахал… Я- новый русский колобок, для друзей – просто Колян. Я от рекета ушел, от налоговой сбежал, обзавелся новой компашкой, чтобы было легче катиться по жизни… Я с моей братвой и у вас выйду сухим из воды, так что брысь отсюда, пока  я из тебя рагу не сделал!
Кролик испуганно вскрикивает, отбегает на безопасное расстояние.
Колобок(осматривается): А ну-ка, молодцы-храбрецы, моя надежда и опора, живо ко мне!
Появляются Баба Яга, Черт, Кикимора, церемонно раскланиваются с публикой.
Снегурочка: Позвольте, позвольте… По-моему, вас сюда никто не звал. Но, может быть, я ошибаюсь? (Нечисть согласно кивает головой:  « А то!», «Ну да, ну да!», «Еще как ошибаешься!»). Тогда позвольте ваши пригласительные билеты…
Все, перебивая друг друга: А мы потеряли! А нас обокрали! Вот он, он! (указывают на Кролика)
Кролик (возмущенно): Что?!! Да меня, если хотите знать, еще и в помине нет, я еще не наступил! А вы, а вы… (от возмущения не находит слов) Вот пойду, Деду Морозу все расскажу, он вам всем задаст!
Снегурочка: Да, весьма подозрительный вы народ, однако… Пойду-ка я сверю ваш обличье в картотеке с базой данных… Кого-то вы мне напоминаете, может, вас интерпол разыскивает…
 (уходит с Кроликом)
Баба Яга (вслед): Иди, иди, милая…
Черт: Скатертью дорога!
Кикимора: Не поломай себе ноги! (кривляется, передразнивает Снегурочку)
Колобок: Так, братва моя верная,  а ну, живо ко мне! Не забыли, зачем сюда явились?
Баба Яга: Ясно дело, зачем… Пакости делать, зачем же еще?
Колобок: Ну, это само-собой…а еще зачем?
Кикимора:  А давайте елку подпилим, а?
Колобок (недоуменно): Зачем?
Кикимора: Ну как зачем?  Елка бахнется и все игрушки и сладости нам достанутся!
Черт: Вот темнота! Ты что, вату со стеклом жевать будешь?! Ну крутизна, однако…
Кикимора:  А че, а че такого … Все со смеху попадают, вот увидите.
Баба Яга: Ну да, а потом как подымутся, да как накостыляют нам, вот смех-то и будет, со слезами горючими. Не-а, несогласная я.
Черт: А давайте лохотрон устроим. У меня и картишки с собой, и наперсточки организуем, ну а лохов мы тут много найдем!
Вся свита с энтузиазмом: Давайте! Давайте!
Колобок (грозно): А ну, цыц! Всех уволю! Выговорились? А теперь меня слушайте.  Лохотрон – это, конечно, хорошо. Эту идею мы еще обмозгуем. Но сейчас нам нужно совершить одну небольшую  (нечисть разочарованно – «У-у-у… небольшую, а мы думали…»)
Колобок (продолжает):  Значит так: лично МНЕ этот год очень даже нравится, нормальненький такой год, а вот в будущем году мне конкретно пообещали конец света. Так вот, мне это НЕ НРАВИТСЯ! Ну, а чтобы этого не произошло, похитим Деда Мороза и проживем этот год заново. Ну, как вам моя гениальная идея? Согласны? Или кто-то желает испортить мне настроение?
Черт: Да че там говорить, лишняя пакость никогда не лишняя…Согласны.
Баба Яга: Одобряем-с, одобряем-с…
Кикимора (испуганно): А нам за это ничего не будет?
Колобок: Будет, обязательно будет!... Прибавка к жалованью.
Всеобщий восторг, обсуждение плана диверсии. Уходят.
Появляются Дед Мороз и Снегурочка.
Дед Мороз: Да, Снегурочка, мне эти личности очень даже знакомы. Ни один год без их пакостей не обходится. И главное, не запрешь их и не запретишь – вон сколько сказок с ними! То с одной, то с другой книжки вылазят, и все наровят под Новый год. Так что ухо востро надо держать, как  бы чего не случилось…
Снегурочка: Ой, дедушка, мне так тревожно…
Нечисть незаметно окружает Деда Мороза и Снегурочку и набрасывает на них веревку.
 Дед Мороз возмущенно: Что  за безобразие?! Как вы смеете?! Развяжите немедленно!
Кикимора: Ага, разбежались…
Снегурочка: Вам это даром не пройдет! Вы об этом еще пожалеете.
Колобок: Ну ты, мымра крашеная, закрой рот, а не то… (задумывается на секунду) а не то отдам в жены Черту.
Черт(в восторге): Я согласен! (бросается к Снегурочке)
Колобок: А ну, марш на место! После порадуешься… А сейчас отведите их к Кощею в подземелье, пусть там годик посидят, без них тут как-нибудь обойдемся.
Внезапно из-за елки выбегает Кролик. В руках у него пульт дистанционного управления.
Кролик: А ну, всем оставаться на местах, а не то выключу!
Нечисть в панике озирается.
Кикимора: Ой, мамочки, у него же пульт времени!
Черт (мрачно): Ага… Один щелчок – и все, хана… сотрут нас из памяти людишек.
Баба Яга: Ну да, слезай-приехали, называется… Мы ведь живы, пока нас помнят, пока про нас книжки всякие читают…
Кикимора: Не согласная я! Вот че хотите делайте, не согласная я и все тут!
Голося, падает на колени перед Дедом Морозом, Черт тем временем торопливо освобождает от веревок Снегурочку и Деда Мороза, Баба Яга отряхивает, поправляет  их одежду.  Колобок пытается в суматохе удрать, но Кролик ему грозит пультом, тот останавливается, а нечисть  поспешно связывает его освободившейся веревкой.
Колобок: Нда… Говорили же мне, нельзя никому доверять, особенно этим…
Обиженная нечисть лезет в драку. Дед Мороз, Снегурочка и Кролик весело наблюдают за ними. 
Дед Мороз: Молодец, ушастый! Все правильно  сделал! 
Снегурочка: Я так рада тебя видеть! Да и время твое уже на подходе. Добро пожаловать в Год Кролика!
Кролик : Правда?!! Ура! Ура! (весело скачет вокруг елки)
Дед Мороз: Да, правда, пришел твой год – год Кролика, теплой и мягкой кролиной лапкой будет согрет этот год и пусть принесет он всем удачу, мир и покой на всей планете.  С Новым годом!
Снегурочка и Кролик: С новым счастьем!

----------


## gresewa2010

Ну и еще один мой сценарий...                                                        ВОЛК И КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА.
                                                 (старая сказка, да на новый лад)
Действующие лица: Красная Шапочка, Бабушка, Мама, Волк, Ведущий.
Ведущий: В одном лесу (а может и возле леса) жили-были… (пауза) Нет, не дед с бабой, а Красная Шапочка – она в школу ходила, кое-что в голове имела, а в общем-то тройки-четверки в  дневнике носила; Бабушка-старушка хоть и дремучая, но и до работы злючая: носки вязала, Шапочку-внучку с ног до головы на пенсию одевала; Мама – женщина спартанского воспитания, вязать не имела ни малейшего желания, кое-как пироги творила да дочку уму-разуму хворостиной учила; ну и Волк – Серая детина, противная образина – в Обороне Лесной служить не желает, в Академии учиться мозги не позволяют, а любит все на халяву урвать, что-нибудь стащить, да с аппетитом сожрать.
	Итак, с  героями вам теперь известными, думаю, время провести будет очень интересно.
Удаляется. Появляется мать Красной Шапочки, в руках у нее корзинка и березовая хворостинка.
Мать: Ну, где эта несносная девчонка?!  Опять она перед зеркалом торчит день-деньской: крутится-вертится,  наряды примеряет да бедрами виляет, топ-модель, видите ли, будущая! Вот  я этой модели сейчас задам хворостиной!
(берет поудобнее хворостину и направляется к Красной Шапочке. Та, не замечая мать, крутится перед  зеркалом, в ушах – наушники от плеера, во рту – жвачка. Мать хлещет ее хворостиной, та визжит, убегает.)
Мать: Вот тебе! Вот тебе! Сколько раз  говорила – займись делом, а она знай перед зеркалом кривляется, уроками совершенно не занимается, постель не убирает, дома мне не помогает! Вот тебе! Вот тебе!
Красная  Шапочка (возмущенно):  За что?! Разве я бездельничаю? Я шейпингом до потери пульса занимаюсь, пластику движений отрабатываю, слова песен и мелодию, стараюсь, на лету схватываю! Думаешь, легко? Сама попробуй!.. (хнычет)
Мать: Ладно, хватит сырость разводить, пора делом заняться – надо бабушке пирожки отнести, да заодно и здоровьем ее тебе не грех бы поинтересоваться…
Красная Шапочка: К бабуле? Не-а, не хочу… Хотя… (задумывается) у нее сегодня пенсия намечается, а мне с полтыщи за помощь шефскую причитается. Давай! (хватает корзинку и убегает)
Мать (вслед): Ты по дороге иди, на тропинку не надо сворачивать, там, говорят, Серый опять стал безобразничать.
Красная Шапочка: Да ладно, мамуль, не шебуршись, все будет о*кей!
Часть 2.
На  лесной опушке, нервно озираясь, ходит туда-сюда Волк.
Волк: Ну, ментяры поганые, обложили совсем!  Ни житья, ни продыху… Сигаретой пыхнул – штраф, на соседа рыкнул – тоже штраф. Нет простора для творческой личности! Все! Баста! Уйду подальше в лес!
Поворачивается и сталкивается с Красной Шапочкой.
Красная Шапочка (возмущенно):  Ну, ты, недоросль, чего прешь как танк. Не видишь, кто перед тобой – ДАМА!
Волк: Ха! Кого я вижу?! И как это такую цыпочку шнурки отпустили одну?  Вот я щас тебя… (облизывается)
Красная Шапочка: Но-но, полегче!  Крутой больно выискался… Это ты, что ли, Волк,  которого все боятся, как вороны пугало?
Волк: А ты, что, не боишься, что ли?
Красная Шапочка:  Еще чего! Тоже мне, Бармалей забугорный выискался… ты лучше вот что… Дело есть. Крупняк.
Волк: Не понял…
Красная Шапочка:  Слушай сюда… Есть у меня бабулька. Она в общем-то ничего старушенция, но…  скуповата! А мне, понимаешь, «бабки» позарез нужны. Я к конкурсу готовлюсь, «Мисс Лесное Очарование» называется. Ну, там, макияж, прикид, фигура, обаяние, то есть все это надо иметь, чтобы на конкурсе всех одолеть.
Волк: Ты че, боксом занимаешься?!
Красная Шапочка (обескуражено): С чего ты взял?!
Волк: Ты же сама сказала «одолеть!»… Или каратэ? Тогда я не играю и вообще я тебя знать не знаю! (хочет уйти)
Красная Шапочка: Да постой ты, тупица! Никакая я не боксер и не каратистка, а будущая топ-модель и артистка!
Волк: А-а-а…
Красная  Шапочка: В общем, бабулю надо не замочить, а напугать, чтоб она свою пенсию  не успела и сосчитать, а мы ее хвать и поминай как звали!
Волк: То есть, ноги в руки  - и убежали?! Тогда согласен, давай! Только денежки пополам – так и знай!
Красная Шапочка: Да ты сначала ее  напугай! Вот, держи мою шапку, корзинку с пирожками хватай да поперед меня к бабульке шагай!
Волк: А ты?
Красная Шапочка: Меньше болтай! Мне светиться нельзя: любимая внучка, как-никак, уловил мою мысль, чувак?
Волк: Угу…Ну, я пошел. (Уходит)
Красная Шапочка: Вот подфартило! Нашла себе помощничка-остолопа верзилу, тупого, как пень, даже свое обаяние тратить на него лень.
Часть 3.
Сидит Бабушка, что-то вяжет, время от времени встает, разминается. Стук в  дверь.
Бабушка: Кто там?
Волк: Это я, внучка твоя, Красная Шапочка…
Бабушка: А-а-а, внученька.… Заходи, милая. Чай, притомилась с дороги. Да и голос у тебя что-то как не твой, хрипловатый. Небось, куришь?
Волк: Угу…
Бабушка: Ай-ай-ай! Аль не говорила тебе мать, что курить – здоровью вредить
Волк: Не-а, моя не говорила.
Бабушка: Чего-то ты потолстела… Аль диабетом заболела?
Волк неожиданно выхватывает из корзинки пистолет, направляет на бабушку.
Волк: Хватит, старая, языком чесать! Не пора ли пенсию пересчитать?
Бабушка (хватается за сердце): Ой! (падает в обморок)
Волк машет рукой Красной Шапочке, та вбегает и вместе с Волком начинает лихорадочно искать деньги.
Красная Шапочка: Ну ты, Серый, мастак! Где-то «стечкин» раздобыл, а говорили «дурак». Ура! Нашла!
Пританцовывает, дразнит Волка. Тот пытается отнять деньги.
Волк: Ну все, хватит! Хватит, говорю, волынку тянуть, пора и в кошелек старушкин заглянуть. Может, там есть хоть тыщ пять-шесть, так давай скорее делить, а то стоило ли огород городить?!
Тянет кошелек к себе, Красная Шапочка не отдает, начинается возня. Сзади подкрадывается Бабушка и ловко набрасывает на них веревку, затягивает потуже.
Бабушка: Ага, попались, голубчики! Ну, внученька, теперь пенсии моей не видать тебе, как своих ушей! А тебя, Серый, гнать надо  из лесу взашей, чтоб внучку мою с пути не сбивал и на преступление не толкал!
Волк (возмущенно): Это я, что ли, ее толкал?! А кто же, по-вашему, мне, бабулечка, вас заказал?!!
Красная Шапочка: Он, бабуля, он!  Он меня конкурсами соблазнял, в темный лес заграничный увести обещал!
Волк: Кто?!! Я?!! Ну, ты даешь… Врет и не краснеет!
(опять ссорятся )
Бабушка: Ох, и веревки не помогут, счас опять подерутся… Ладно, отведу в Лесное управление, там с ними разберутся.
Уводит.
Ведущий: Вот и закончилась эта криминальная история. Конечно, это лишь сказка,  не более. Но в жизни всякое бывает. Может, кто-то в этой истории и себя узнает? А?

----------


## PAN

*gresewa2010*, 
 :Ok: ...

----------


## Елена Бекиш

Ещё одна моя пьеса: "Лунная ряб-содия"
( На полу своей избушки сидит Баба Яга).

ЯГА: Эх! Тоска зелёная! Расшугала всех! (Почёсывает голову). И чего, спрашивается, расшугала? Теперь вот сижу одна, стакан воды некому подать. Тьфу! И надо же было такому присниться, будто Антрекот всю сметану съел, а Филя мои рябиновые бусы поклевал! (Напевая романс «Рябиновые бусы», подходит к осколку зеркала на стене, разглядывает себя). Гляди-ка, шишку какую набила! Где моя живая вода? (Достаёт большую бутыль, смачивает шишку, она остаётся у неё в руке. Поддав её ногой, выбрасывает шишку за порог. Снова смотрится в зеркало). М-м-м-! Красотулечка! (Оглядев избу). Одинокая!
Скучно одной. Кот с филином теперь уж не вернутся, надо другую какую-нибудь живность заводить. Где тут мой волшебный справочник? (Достаёт из под стола большую пыльную книгу). Так! Куплю… продам… отдам в хорошие руки. О! Это мне подходит! (Всматривается в книгу). Чего?! За вознаграждение? Ну, правильно, хорошую вещь даром не отдадут. Ну, и кого нам тут предлагают? По-пу-гай! Ой! Это ж, кого попугать-то? (Водит пальцем по странице). Тьфу! Это ж птица такая! Экзотическая, всё запоминает много болтает…Ага! Так это ж находка для шпиёна! Нет! Мне такое не надо! (Листает дальше). Кро-ко-дил! Хе! Солнце в небе проглотил! Ага! Значит, проглот! Мне проглот не нужен, не прокормлю. (Листает справочник). Пе-тух! А! Который рано встаёт, деткам спать не даёт! (Подумав). Так, значит, он и меня с печки ни свет, ни заря снимать будет? Ну, уж нет! Ничего, ровно ничего не подходит! (Швыряет справочник за печь).
Погляжу-ка я лучше, что на белом свете делается.
(Яга берёт блюдо, ставит его, как экран, достаёт из фартука яблоко, вынимает из него антенну, используя его, как пульт. Звучит фонограмма – фрагменты телевизионных передач).
Ой! Надо же! Что это? Куды это? Батюшки, красота-то какая! А сколько всего вкусненького! (Яга откусывает от яблока, звук пропадает, слышно шипение). Ай! Увлеклась! Опять пульт испортила! И-эх! ((Швыряет яблоко в угол). У всех праздник, все столы накрывают, ёлочки наряжают. А я-то что, рыжая, что ли? Где моя ёлка? (Достаёт из кадушки маленькую ёлочку). Вот она, моя вечно зелёная, солёная красавица! А вот украшать-то мне тебя и нечем. Шишку я выбросила, бусы Филя поклевал, орехи я съела, а конфетами меня уж сто лет никто не угощал. Надо справочник полистать, там обязательно что-нибудь дельное посоветуют. (Ищет справочник). Куда я его подевала? А! Ладно! Надо вспомнить, на чём я остановилась, когда справочник листала. На петухе! Да-м, это не подходит, живых петухов на ёлку не вешают…При чём здесь петух?...А! Я ж себе живность какую-нибудь подбирала, и петух мне не подошёл! Не подошёл…(Забыв про ёлку, садится на лавку и размышляет вслух). А что, если мне курочку завести? Х-м. А что? (Загибает пальцы). Громко не поет, много не ест, места мало занимает, не линяет, да ещё и яйца несёт. (Вскакивает с места). Яйца! То ли снится мне, то ли кажется, то ли старый колдун куражится… А то ли, и вправду, есть такая курочка, которая яйца несёт не простые, а золотые! Так, золотыми-то и ёлку украсить можно! Рябой эту курицу зовут! Вот какая живность мне подходит!
(Берёт телефон, состоящий из двух мухоморов. Нажимает горошки, как кнопки, на большом мухоморе, говорит в маленький мухоморчик). Справочное? Дайте мне телефон деда и бабы, у которых есть курочка Ряба! (Снова набирает номер). Алё! Это дед?... Не важно, кто его спрашивает!... Это дед, у которого баба?... Не важно, кто её спрашивает. Это дед и баба, у которых есть курочка Ряба? Так вот! Вас беспокоит Яга Баба, я хочу, чтобы вы отдали свою Рябу в мои хорошие руки!...Что, значит, не отдаётся... А  за вознаграждение? Нет? Повесили трубку.
(Яга кладёт мухоморчик-трубку. Некоторое время сидит пригорюнившись. Потом встаёт).
ЯГА: Всё равно, Ряба моей будет! Метла, ко мне! Так, выруливаем на взлётную полосу. Даю время отсчёта: три, два, один… Пуск! (Метла падает). Капризничаешь? Ласки хочешь? (Гладит метлу). Хорошая метла. Хорошая. Ну, милая, полетели! (Метла падает). Тьфу! Отказала! Вечно так с энтой техникой! Ну, да какие наши годы! Пешком пойду, а Курочку добуду! (Уходит).

2.
( На сцене декорация избушки. Свет мигает разноцветными огнями. На фоне космических шумов идёт диалог «механическими» голосами, как у роботов:
- Пятый, Пятый, ответьте Одиннадцатому!
- Пятый отвечает! Приём!
- Получите космограмму: «Терпит бедствие экологический объект Ряба. Даём координаты: планета Земля. Дремучий лес. Избушка на курьих ножках».
- Координаты в компьютере.
- Межпланетная полиция приказывает начать операцию по охране экологического объекта «Ряба» немедленно.
- Задание принял!
- Приятного приземления.
Звуки музыки нарастают. На сцену выходит танцевальный коллектив. Исполняется танец «Инопланетяне». После исполнения танца на сцене остаются два инопланетянина.
АЙЯ: Дремучий лес! Дремучая изба!
ОЙЁ: Где компьютер?
ЯЙЯ: (Поднимает справочник). Это у них вместо компьютера.
ОЙЁ: (Берёт метлу). Что это?
АЙЯ: Первая модель пылесоса.
ОЙЁ: Тем-но-та! Где объект?
АЙЯ: Объект покинул помещение.
ОЙЁ: Обследуем участок, прилегающий к постройке. Пошли! (Идёт по направлению к окну).
АЙЯ: Решение принято неправильно! Неправильно!
ОЙЁ: (Жест рукой в сторону  окна). Участок там.
АЙЯ: (Жест рукой в сторону двери). Выход там. (Инопланетяне уходят).

3.
(Избушка поворачивается другой стороной – декорация избушки Деда и Бабы. На сцене танцевальный коллектив. Исполняется танец «Цыплята». В конце танца на сцену выходит Баба, она «сыплет» цыплятам зерно, уводя их со сцены. В это время за стол садятся Дед и Ряба. Баба возвращается с самоваром, ставит его на стол. Берут чашки, поют).

ДЕД:
Мы втроём уж много лет,
Скоро будет сто, в обед!
ВМЕСТЕ:
Живём, да жуём, песни весело поём (2 раза).
РЯБА:
Дед наш в мерию сходил,
Своё дело он открыл!
ВМЕСТЕ:
Заплатишь налог – ешь спокойно свой пирог! (2 раза).
БАБА:
Мы без Рябы никуда,
Нам без курочки беда!
ВМЕСТЕ:
Втроём будем жить, вкусно есть, да сладко пить! (2 раза).

ДЕД: Эх! Хорошо поём!
БАБА: Хорошо!
ДЕД: Ну, что, бабуня, подавай праздничный обед. Отметим столетие нашей совместной жизни.
БАБА: Несу, несу!
(Ряба и БАБА накрывают на стол, садятся).
ДЕД: (Любуясь на угощение). Красота! Вкуснота! (Бабе). Ну, какие новости?
БАБА: Ой, де-е-д! Я  после работы к бабе Кате из соседнего коттеджу забежала. Ой! Чё делаетца!
ДЕД и РЯБА: А чё?
БАБА: Оне со своим дедом из снега Снегурочку слепили, и спать пошли, а утром в окошко – глядь, а Снегурочка…
РЯБА: Ожила?
БАБА: Да нет!
ДЕД: Растаяла? 
БАБА: Да куды ж растаяла, коли на дворе мороз!
ДЕД и РЯБА: А чё?
БАБА: Исчезла!
ДЕД и РЯБА: Тю! И чё?!
БАБА: Ну, оне в другой раз слепили Снегурочку, и спать легли, утром в окошко – глядь…
ДЕД: А их две!!
БАБА: Да нет!
РЯБА: Рассыпалась?
БАБА: Да нет же!
ДЕД и РЯБА: А чё?!
БАБА: Опять исчезла!
ДЕД и РЯБА: Тю! И чё?
БАБА: Ну, оне в третий раз слепили Снегурочку…
ДЕД: И спать легли!
БАБА: Да нет!
РЯБА: А чё?
БАБА: И стали в окошко следить. Видят, какие-то двое во дворе, по самые брови шарфами замотанные, ну, чистого вида лешаки! Хвать Снегурочку, и в лес!
ДЕД и РЯБА: Тю! И чё?
БАБА: Чё-чё! Дед ейный в милицию заявил, ведётся следствие.
ДЕД: Похитили, значит, Снегурочку.
БАБА: Ага!
РЯБА: Ах! Как это романтично!
БАБА: Ничего романтического в ентом нет. А вот ты, дед, лучше бы телохранителя для нашей Рябы нанял, а то мы с тобой весь день на работе, а она в доме одна-одинёшенька, без присмотру!
(Стук в дверь).
РЯБА: Кто там?
АНТРЕКОТ: (Из-за двери). Люди добрые, пустите обогреться, а то кушать так хочется, что и переночевать негде!
БАБА: (Берёт ухват). А ну, Рябушка, отойди от двери подальше!
ДЕД: (Берёт рогатку, ставит стул боком, прячется за него). Входите!
3.
(Входят Кот и  Филин, увидев рогатку, падают на колени).
АНТРЕКОТ: Не  стреляйте! Пощадите!
ФИЛЯ: Не лишайте последнего зрения!
БАБА: Лапы и крылья вверх!
(Кот и филин поднимают руки вверх, баба их обыскивает).
БАБА: Чисто! И блох нет!
ДЕД: (Вылезая из укрытия). Опустите конечности! Как  звать?
АНТРЕКОТ: Позвольте представиться, Антрекот Персидский. В третьем колене Сиамский, в пятом поколении Рекс Девонский… А, впрочем, моя родословная длинна, как сама жизнь.
ФИЛИН: А я – просто Филя.
РЯБА: Простофиля?
АНТРЕКОТ: Филя он, Филимон, значит.
ДЕД: Зачем пожаловали?
ФИЛЯ: Да вот, жили мы у Бабы Яги, служили ей верой и правдой…
АНТРЕКОТ: А она нас поколотила и выгнала.
БАБА: А за что же она вас так?
ФИЛЯ: Ни за что, ни про что!
РЯБА: Ах! Это так трагично!
ДЕД: А поточнее?
КОТ: Да у неё так уже семьдесят семь раз было! Приснится  бабушке дурной сон, будто мы  у неё что-нибудь без спросу взяли, она заворочается во сне, с печки упадёт, шишку набьёт, вскочит, и давай драться!
ФИЛЯ: Не хотим больше с ней жить!
КОТ: Люди добрые, возьмите нас к себе. Не встречать же нам Новый год на улице!
РЯБА: Дедушка, бабушка, жалко их!
БАБА: Так-то оно так, да что с них толку!
АНТРЕКОТ: А мы вам служить будем!
ФИЛЯ: Угу!Угу!
ДЕД: Да у меня же предприятие закрытого типа, мне штат раздувать не положено.


4.
(Те же и Баба Яга. Она подслушивает в сторонке).
РЯБА: Дедушка, бабушка, возьмите их! Мне всё веселее будет. А то ты, дедушка, всё в офисе документы оформляешь. А ты, бабушка, с утра до вечера в ларьке золотые яйца продаёшь. Сижу я дома одна, мне скучно!
БАБА: И то верно, дед! Возьми  их в  нашу фирму. Будут они нашей Рябе  телохранители.
АНТРЕКОТ:  Я днём буду Рябушку охранять, а  Филя ночью.
ФИЛЯ: Угу! Угу!
ДЕД: Уговорили, беру!
АНТРЕКОТ: Ура!
ДЕД: С испытательным сроком!
ФИЛЯ: Угу! Угу!
БАБА: Ой, батюшки-светы! Мы ж на работу опаздываем! (Бежит к выходу).
ДЕД: Куды? Стой! (Баба останавливается, хватаясь за сердце). А бутерброды?!
БАБА: Уф! Напужал! (Выносит бутерброды). Держи, дед. А вы, смотрите, Рябу пуще глаза мне берегите!

ФИЛЯ: Угу! Угу!
ДЕД: Вот тебе и «угу». Рябуня, если мне чего понадобится, я тебе протелефонирую.
(Дед и баба уходят).
АНТРЕКОТ: Скучно тебе тут, наверно, одной-то было?
РЯБА: Бывало.
ФИЛЯ: А чем ты развлекалась?
РЯБА: Развлечений-то много. У деда полное собрание сказок, телевизор. Но больше всего я люблю мечтать!
АНТРЕКОТ: И о чём же ты мечтаешь?
РЯБА: (Поёт на мелодию Хабанеры).
У меня, как у пташки крылья,
Но не умею я летать.
Лишь во сне могу, без усилья,
Как будто бабочка порхать.

Мне так хочется стать известной,
Чтоб про меня сняли репортаж.
Или, чтобы в газете местной
Напечатали снимок наш.

Известной быть хочу! Хочу!

Известной быть не так-то просто,
Как часто это дело случая.
Как жаль, я маленького роста
Ведь топ-моделью не смогу быть я!

Мне очень жаль! 
Мне очень жаль, но ведь надежда,
Она по-прежнему во мне живёт.
Мне очень жаль! Но ведь мечта,
Моя мечта меня вперёд ведёт!

АНТРЕКОТ: Ишь ты! А я всё больше о сметане мечтаю.
ФИЛЯ: А я о мышах.
РЯБА: Бедненькие, вас наверно Баба Яга не кормила.
АНТРЕКОТ: Видите ли, у нас было двухразовое питание.
ФИЛЯ: Ага, по вторникам и пятницам.
РЯБА: Ах, это так трагично! Садитесь же за стол, угощайтесь! Мышей у нас нет, а вот сметаны – сколько угодно.
ФИЛЯ: При такой диете я и без мышей не затоскую!
БАБА ЯГА: Филя-то с Антрекотом как тут оказались? Фу-фу-фу! Как не вовремя! Надо их как-то из дома выманивать. (Достаёт из кармана мухоморчик, набирает, как на мобильном телефоне номер. В доме раздаётся телефонный звонок). 
РЯБА: Алё, Ряба у аппарата.
БАБА ЯГА: (Говорит голосом деда). Рябушка, мне тут в конце года надо отчёт писать. Пришли ко мне Антрекота, пусть поможет документацию оформлять. А ты пока с Филей побудешь.
РЯБА: Хорошо, дедуля, сейчас пришлю. Антрекотик, тебя дедушка  к себе вызывает. Его офис сразу за коттеджем трех богатырей. На нём ещё табличка АОЗТ «Золото Рябы». Найдёшь?
АНТРЕКОТ: Найду. А ты, Филя, Рябу береги. Помни, нас с испытательным сроком взяли.
ФИЛЯ: Угу! Угу!
(Антрекот уходит. Раздаётся телефонный звонок).
РЯБА: Алё, Ряба у аппарата.
БАБА ЯГА: (Говорит голосом Бабы). Рябушка, пришли мне Филю на подмогу. Под Новый год так торговля пошла! В очередь за золотыми яйцами стоят. У меня, прямо, рук не хватает!
РЯБА: Так давай мы вместе придём помогать!
БАБА ЯГА: Нет!!! Этого я допустить не могу!
РЯБА: Почему? К тебе сейчас это… репортаж придут снимать…про золотой десяток, вот!
РЯБА: Ко мне? Репортаж? А кто?
БАБА ЯГА: Эти… журналисты… из газеты «Сказочный труд» Во!
РЯБА: Сбылась моя мечта! (Вешает трубку).
БАБА ЯГА: Моя, кажись, тоже.
РЯБА: Филя, надо бабушке помочь. Знаешь где наш ларёк?
ФИЛЯ: Угу! Угу! А как же ты здесь одна?
РЯБА: Ничего, я привычная! (Филя уходит).
(В дверь стучит Баба Яга).
РЯБА: Кто там?
БАБА ЯГА: Твоя мечта!
РЯБА: Открываю!
(Ряба открывает дверь, Яга накидывает на неё мешок и уносит).

 5. 
(Избушка на курьих ножках. Входят инопланетяне).
АЙЯ: Мои конечности потеряли чувствительность. Я…как это по-русски?
ОЙЁ: Задубел… Закоченел… Околел…
АЙЯ: Да, замёрз.
(За сценой слышно кудахтанье).
ОЙЁ: Экологический объект Ряба в опасности.
АЙЯ: Приказываю покинуть поле зрения.
(Инопланетяне прячутся. Входит Баба Яга).
БАБА ЯГА: Типа-типа-типа-типонька! Ты ж моя красавица! Куды ж мне посадить-то тебя, голуба моя! Ишь, как тебя дед с бабой откормили-то, чистый страус! У меня и лукошка такого размера не найдётся.
РЯБА: Попрошу без оскорблений!
БАБА ЯГА: Что ты, что ты, типонька!
РЯБА: Не какая я вам не типонька!
БАБА ЯГА: А кто ж ты?
РЯБА: Курочка!
БАБА ЯГА: Курочка? Ну, конечно, курочка! (Подкладывает Рябее подушку). Вот! Садись, несись. Я думаю, десяточка полтора пока хватит. А я покуда у печи! По хозяйству покуда!
(К Бабе Яге со спины приближаются инопланетяне).
БАБА ЯГА: Фу-фу-фу! Неземным духом запахло! (Поворачивается, замечает инопланетян, которые идут к курочке).  Караул! Грабют! Имущество воруют! Не допущу!
(Баба Яга бросается к инопланетянам, они направляют на неё руки, она останавливается). Ой! Чаво ето? Откудова ето? (падает в обморок).
ОЙЁ: (Подходит к рябее, подаёт ей руку). Пошли. (Спрашивает Айю). Уходим?
РЯБА: Ах, как это романтично!
АЙЯ: Нельзя! Теперь этот экологический объект в опасности, она такая же редкость.
ОЙЁ: (Рябее) Присядьте.
РЯБА: Тоже мне, редкость! Редкостная пакостница – это да! Мне бабушка с дедушкой про неё такое рассказывали.
ОЙЁ: Её скверная сущность от недостатка любви.
АЙЯ: (Делает взмахи над Ягой). Возвращаю в сознание. (Яга приходит в себя, но увидев Айю, снова падает в обморок). Контакт отсутствует!
ОЙЁ: Надо использовать их методы. (Берёт сосуд с живой водой) Что это?
АЙЯ: (Берёт сосуд с мёртвой водой). Что это? (Брызгает из сосуда на Ягу, она, есколько раз дёрнувшись, затихает). 
ОЙЁ: (Трогает пульс Яге) Не удалось. Объект прекратил существование.
РЯБА: Что значит «прекратил»? (Подходит к Яге) Ах! Убийцы! (Падает в обморок).
ОЙЁ: Задание не выполнено.
АЙЯ: (Берёт живую воду). Была не была! Используем второй сосуд. (Брызгает на Рябу и Ягу, они приходят в чувство).
БАБА ЯГА: Ой, ой! Сколько лет на свете живу, только живой водой себя баловала, а вот мёртвой в первый раз отведать довелось. Тьфу, тьфу, тьфу! Какая гадось! (Инопланетянам) Вы кто ж такие будете? Как вас звать, величать?
АЙЯ: Айя!
ОЙЁ: Ойё!
БАБА ЯГА: Это что ж такое? На праздник к нам, что ли?
АЙЯ: Какой праздник?
ББА ЯГА: Новогодний!
ОЙЁ: А что это такое?
БАБА ЯГА: Вы что, голубчики, с Луны свалились?
АЙЯ и ОЙЁ: Да!
РЯБА: Ах, как это романтично!
АЙЯ: Мы представители межпланетной полиции. Нам поручено вернуть владельцам экологический объект Ряба.
ОЙЁ: (Предлагая Рябее руку). Пройдёмте.
БАБА ЯГА: Не отдам!
АЙЯ: Придётся подчиниться! (Направляет на Ягу руки).
БАБА ЯГА: Сдаюсь, сдаюсь.
(Инопланетяне уходят, Яга берёт метлу).
БАБА ЯГА: Ах, так? Ну, дождётесь вы у меня! Будете знать, как обижать старушку! (Колдует).
Ну-ка, силы колдовские, принимайтесь за дела!
Стен невидимых наставьте, где дорожка в путь вела!
Заключите небосводы! Из лесу не дайте хода!
Что б никто из нас не смог перейти этот порог!
(Ставит на место метлу, спокойно садится за стол).
БАБА ЯГА: Ну, а теперь идите, если сможете. Я свод небесный замкнула, теперь весь наш лес как под колпаком невидимым – не войти, не выйти!
(Входят инопланетяне с Рябой).
БАБА ЯГА: Зачем воротились?
АЙЯ: Нам не выйти из леса.
БАБА ЯГА: Видать, не той стороной пошли. Вы левее возьмите.
ОЙЁ: Спасибо, до свиданья. (Уходят).
БАБА ЯГА: Вот именно! До скорого свиданья!

----------


## Елена Бекиш

Продолжение пьесы "Лунная ряб-содия"
6.
(На втором плане сцены появляются Дед, Баба, Филин и Антрекот).
ДЕД: Что ты будешь делать! Уж третий раз вокруг леса обходим, а войти в него не можем!
АНТРЕКОТ: Это всё проделки Бабы Яги!
ФИЛИН: Угу! Угу!
БАБА: Ах, Рябонька моя, ах, курочка!
ДЕД: Хватит причитать!
АНТРЕКОТ: Надо помощи просить у Дед Мороза. В Новогоднюю ночь он главный уполномоченный.
ФИЛИН: Угу! Угу!
БАБА: Главный… чего?
АНТРЕКОТ: Уполномоченный. Значит, всё в его власти.
ДЕД: Угу! Угу! То есть, тьфу ты, правильно!
ФИЛИН: Угу! Угу!
БАБА: Пошли к Деду Морозу!
(Они уходят. В избу входят инопланетяне и Ряба).
АЙЯ: Нам не выйти из леса.
БАБА ЯГА: Опять воротились! Скоро же вы по мне соскучились! Аль дорогу замело?
ОЙЁ: Нет.
БАБА ЯГА: Ну, так возьмите правее.
АЙЯ: Спасибо, до свиданья.
(Инопланетяне уходят с Рябой. Баба Яга веселится в избушке).
БАБА ЯГА: «До свиданья»! Ой, не могу! Ой, умора! «До свиданья!» Ха-ха-ха! Хи-хи-хи!
(Входят инопланетяне с Рябой).
АЙЯ: Нам не выйти из леса.
БАБА ЯГА: Здрасьте!
ОЙЁ: Здравствуйте.
БАБА ЯГА: Коли не выйти, надо в обход идти!
РЯБА: Я больше не могу ходить. Я устала и замёрзла.
ОЙЁ: Покажите нам дорогу.
БАБА ЯГА: Ещё чего! Вам надо – сами ищите!
ОЙЁ: (Подаёт Рябее руку). Пойдёмте.
РЯБА: Мои птичьи силы кончились. Мы, курицы, не можем ходить на длинные расстояния. Я на насест хочу!
БАБА ЯГА: Замучили пташечку мою сизокрылую, гуманоиды противные! Иди, иди сюда, Рябушечка моя. Садись, несись, я тебе сейчас травяного чайку дам. А вы что как вкопанные встали? Идите дорогу искать! А как найдёте, так за курочкой и приходите.
АЙЯ: До свиданья.
БАБА ЯГА: Вот-вот! До скорого!
(Инопланетяне уходят).
РЯБА: (Пьёт чай). Что-то меня в сон клонит..
БАБА ЯГА: Это от усталости. Пойдём, я тебя в постелечку уложу. (Уводит Рябу за печку, возвращается). С усталости, да с моего травяного чайку! Надо скорей, пока курица спит, свод небесный отомкнуть, чтобы эти лунатики от меня отвязались.
Послужи мне, ключ волшебный,
Раз, два, три! Раз, два, три!
Эти стены колдовские
Отопри, отопри,
Небосвод большой и звёздный
Отомкни, отомкни!
Прочь, невидимые стены!
Раз, два, три! Раз, два, три!
Ну, вот, сейчас они вернутся. Я им скажу, что Ряба пошла их искать. Они уйдут, я опять свод замкну, тогда никто, никто мне не помешает!
(Входят инопланетяне)
АЙЯ: Мы из лесу вышли.
БАБА ЯГА: «Был сильный мороз!» Ха-ха!
ОЙЁ: Мы уже акклиматизировались.
БАБА ЯГА: Вот и умницы.
АЙЯ: Где экологический объект Ряба?
БАБА ЯГА: А разве вы её не встретили?
ОЙЁ: Нет.
БАБА ЯГА: Вот беда! Бегите скорее за ней, она ж за вами следом побежала. Вот и записочку оставила, читайте!
АЙЯ: Мы по земному не разумеем.
БАБА ЯГА: А чаво тут разуметь-то? Ушла! Так и написано «Ушла навсегда!»
ОЙЁ: Куда ушла?
БАБА ЯГА: А мне почём знать? Наверно обратно к Деду с Бабой. Так что, дорогие мои гуманоиды, можете отчаливать к себе на Луну.
ОЙЁ: Стучат.
(После его слов раздаётся стук в дверь).
БАБА ЯГА: Кого это нелёгкая принесла? Тихо! Лучше я не буду открывать.
ОЙЁ: Возможно, это объект.
БАБА ЯГА: Тихо! Какой ещё объект?
АЙЯ: Ряба.
БАБА ЯГА: Какая такая Ряба, когда она седьмой сон уже видит.
ОЙЁ: Где видит?
БАБА ЯГА: Где-где! На насесте! У деда с бабой, где ж ещё!
(В дверь стучат сильнее).
БАБА: (Из-за двери). А ну, открывай!
БАБА ЯГА: Не открою!
БАБА: Открывай, а то разнесу твою избушку! Полетят окорочка во все стороны!
БАБА ЯГА: Не открою!
(Дверь падает, вбегают Дед, Баба, Антрекот, Филя).
БАБА: Признавайся, карга старая, ты нашу Рябу увела?!
БАБА ЯГА: АХ! Это я-то старая?! От такой слышу!
БАБА: Ты мне зубы-то не заговаривай! Говори, где Ряба?
БАБА ЯГА: А мне почём знать? Она домой ушла!
АНТРЕКОТ: Не верьте ей, она насочиняет с три короба.
ФИЛИН: Угу! Угу! Она кого хочешь проведёт!
АЙЯ: Куда проведёт?
АНТРЕКОТ: Да куда угодно! Она всех обведёт вокруг пальца!
ОЙЁ: Обведёт вокруг пальца… обманывать…лгать…врать…вешать лапшу на уши…крошить батон на нос…свистеть…(Трясёт головой)…скрывать истину. Скрывать истину.
АЙЯ: Богатый русский язык!
БАБА ЯГА: Ой, да не слушайте вы их!
БАБА: Я тебя вот сейчас ухватом как огрею! А вы что стоите? Обыскивайте её хату!
БАБА ЯГА: А ордер на обыск у вас имеется?... То-то же. Не имеете права!
БАБА: А я и без ордера!
ДЕД: Ты, баба, это брось. Она ж нас потом по судам затаскает  за нарушение прав личной собственности.
БАБА ЯГА: Это я могу!
БАБА: А что ж делать-то? Сама она никогда не сознается, что Рябу взяла.
АЙЯ: Ойё, алмаз честности у нас с собой?
ОЙЁ: С собой. (Достаёт сверкающий алмаз, даёт его в руки бабе Яге). Возьми это в руки.
БАБА ЯГА: Ой, это мне? На Новый год подарок? Какая прелесть!
АЙЯ: Тот, кто держит эту прелесть в руках, должен говорить правду.
БАБА ЯГА: Правду-правду, чистую взаправду!
ОЙЁ: А если солжёт, тогда сразу же лопнет.
АЙЯ: Где Ряба?
БАБА ЯГА: (Быстро отдаёт алмаз в руки Яйе). Ему отдала!
АЙЯ: Ложь. (Снова даёт алмаз Яге). Где Ряба?
БАБА ЯГА: (Бросает алмаз коту) Он взял!
ОЙЁ: Ты брал?
АНТРЕКОТ: Нет
ОЙЁ: Не лопнул. Истина. (Даёт алмаз Яге). Где Ряба?
БАБА ЯГА: (Кидает алмаз Филе) Не помню я!
АЙЯ: С помощью Ойё вкладывают алмаз в руки Яге и держат их так, чтобы она не выронила его). Где объект?
БАБА ЯГА: Не скажу! А за применение силы ответите! И это чистая правда!
ДЕД: Да отпустите вы её, а то и правда отвечать придётся.
БАБА ЯГА: То-то же! (Хватает метлу). А ну, вымётывайтесь отседова! И лунатиков энтих с собой забирайте!
ДЕД: Так вот, значит, кто вы такие! А я догадывался… Очень приятно!
ОЙЁ: Яга говорила, что Ряба оставила записку.
АЙЯ: Вы по-русски разумеете?
ДЕД: А как же! Давайте прочту! Так, «Ушла навсегда» Значит, ушла наша голубушка!
БАБА: Постой, дед. Тут написано «ушли» а почему это Рябушка о себе во множественном числе пишет?
АНТРЕКОТ: Так это же наша записка!
ФИЛЯ: Угу! Угу! Мы её, когда от Яги уходили, на столе оставили.
БАБА ЯГА: Вот и выяснили всё. А теперь ауффидерзейн, гудбай, адьё! Летите, голуби, летите!

7.
(Входит Дед Мороз).
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Не спеши, Яга, дорогих гостей выгонять. Лучше мне ответ дай, что это у тебя в дремучем лесу твориться?
БАБА ЯГА: Ой, Мороз Иванович! А я чего? Я и вовсе ничего! Другие-то во-о-он чего, так и тут им ничего такого…
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Что-то ты, Яга мудрёно говоришь. Иди-ка сюда!
БАБА ЯГА: Не пойду! (Убегает за печку).
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Куда ты от меня денешься? (Приводит её за ухо).
БАБА ЯГА: Ай-яй-яй! Ухо! Ухо заморозили!
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Зачем Рябу украла? Праздник старикам испортила?
БАБАЯГА: Так, приглянулась она мне!
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Вот как? «Приглянулась»? А если мне твоя избушка на курьих ножках приглянется, и я тебя в Новый год на улицу Новый год встречать выгоню, тебе понравится?
БАБА ЯГА: Нет! Нет! А мне, может, ёлку украшать было нечем, а курица золотые яйца несёт. Для украшения сгодится!
ДЕД: Эх, пальнуть бы по тебе несколько раз солью, да саму за шиворот на ёлку заместо украшения повесить.
(Кот, филин, баба и дед хором кричат: «Пульнуть! Повесить!»)
АЙЯ: Ай-ай-ай.
ОЙЁ: Ой-ой-ой.
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Тихо! И не стыдно вам?
ДЕД: Так, ить, она-то, ить, первая начала!
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Если мы с вами такие злые да на расправу быстрые, так чего нам от этой жительницы лесной ожидать?
БАБА ЯГА: Да! (Плачет). Дрямучая я!
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Ну вот, расплакалась. Совсем как маленькая. Стыдно, значит.
БАБА ЯГА: А чего они все сразу «Па-альнуть! Повесить!» Никто меня не любит! Одинокая я-а-а-а-а!
ДЕД МОРОЗ: А ты не плачь, а лучше курочку верни законным владельцам. Сделай за год хоть одно доброе дело, бабушка Яга.
БАБА ЯГА: Забирайте! Всё забирайте! (Выводит Рябу).
ОЙЁ:  (Деду Морозу). Поздравляю, вы победитель.
У нас на Луне победителю дарят шестисотый луноход, осыпают денежными знаками до сих пор (Показывает на шею), и вручают ключи от лучшего здания на краю самого прекрасного лунного кратера.
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Ну и ну! И как я смогу всё это получить?
ОЙЁ: Прилетайте к нам на Луну, и вы станете законным владельцем этой награды.
РЯБА: Ах, как это романтично!
БАБА: Иди ко мне, Рябунюшка моя! По врачам тебя поведу! Ещё неизвестно, что тебе эта Яга в чай подсыпала.
БАБА ЯГА: Чего-чего! Мяты! Что ж я, изверг какой?
ДЕД МОРОЗ: А ведь я к тебе, Яга, не с пустыми руками шёл. Вот, возьми подарочек.
БАБА ЯГА: Неужто мне? А что там?
ДЕД: Бонба!
БАБА ЯГА: Ай! (ставит коробку на пол).
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Да не слушай ты никого! Там набор украшений для твоей ёлки.
БАБА ЯГА: Вот спасибочки. Да только что за радость мне Новый год одной встречать. Никто не поздравит, никто песенку не споёт.
ДЕД МОРОЗ: А ты прощения попроси у всех, кого обидела, глядишь, и тебя кто-нибудь в гости позовёт.
БАБА ЯГА: Ну, если я сейчас у каждого, кого обидела, прощения начну просить, то лет десять без остановки извиняться стану.
РЯБА: Ах, это так трагично!
АНТРЕКОТ: А ты пока хоть у нас попроси.
ФИЛЯ: Угу! Угу!
БАБА ЯГА: Простите меня, люди добрые, и вы, звери лесные, и вы, гости инопланетные. Знаете, как трудно хорошей быть, когда тебя никто не любит.
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Кто сказал, что никто тебя не любит? Ещё как любят! И сказки про тебя читают, и мультфильмы смотрят!
БАБА ЯГА: Правда?
АЙЯ: Истина. 
ОЙЁ: Нам пора на Луну.
БАБА ЯГА: Я тоже хочу. Я на Луне ещё никогда не бывала!
АЙЯ: Мы тебя приглашаем.
ВСЕ:  А мы? Нам тоже хочется!
АЙЯ: Можно всем.
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Ну, что ж,  будем встречать Новый год на Луне!
ВСЕ: Ура!
ОЙЁ: Задание выполнено.

----------


## Elena73

Тема, как я вижу, давно "замолчала".
Но я рискну предложить на Ваш суд довольно необычную пьесу
Авторы - молодые люди, недавние выпускники колледжа искусств, ныне студенты факультета режиссуры. 
Очень интересно мнение форумчан.
«ПроЛис»
Действующие лица:
Лесник -  мужик 30 лет. Носит бороду заплетенную в 2 косички зеленого цвета. Слегка прихрамывает. Постоянно на своей волне. Ходит с капканом. Разноцветная хламида, сшитая из кусков.
Философ – деревенский старец, ( когда – то был преподавателем в школе, но был уволен за пьянство ) бомжеватого вида. Постоянно пьет. Носит рванину. Постоянно говорит, часто бывает невпопад, за что вся деревня над ним смеется.  
Пастор – церковный служитель, хотя очень грешный человек. С жидкой бороденкой. Хитрый взгляд. Носит рясу, поверх жилет. Постоянно читает нравоучения. (альтернативная вера) 
Франтик ( сын лесника ) 
Бестия – носит авангардную прическу. Неформально мыслящая. Длинные волосы. Длинная рыжая хламида. 
Лис – ухажер Бестии. Носит оранжевые лосины,  джинсовую куртку на голое тело, оранжевый галстук, и хаер на голове.
Старый – пес. Имеет длинные седые волосы, одет как рокер. Неравнодушен к Бестии.
 Петух – гламурный Дурак. Его двор – весь его мир. Дальше своего носа не видит. Подкаблучник.
Пеструха – «безмозглая» фифа. Гламурно одетая, весь ее мир – заключен в косметике и глянцевых журналах.
Дятел – в красной шапке и черно-белом костюме. Ходит с дощечкой и молотком, выстукивая азбуку Морзе. Сплетник.  
Сорока – главная сплетница. Носит очки. Одета в черный костюм. 
 Мошкара, палочник.
Пролог.
Сцена ограничена ширмами по всему периметру. Стены сделаны из мешковины, местами натянута масс – сетка (дебри леса). На краю сцены стоит доска, разделенная на две половины.  Фоном звучат звуки леса. На сцену выбегает мошкара, пишут свои имена правой половине доски. Танцуют  под кислоту (пророк), затем пишут  с левой стороны – «проРок».
Из сетки выходит Лесник. Пугает мошкару. Пишет своё имя на доске с левой стороны.
Л – лето. Тепло. А столько листьев уже опало. Ни чего не понятно. В каждом селе есть свой пророк. А в нашем нет. Но ведь должен, же быть. Вот у коровы есть бык, у волчицы есть волк, даже у курицы есть петух, а у нашей деревни нет пророка. Ну и ладно. Чего это я, в самом деле? Как будто больше всех надо.
Ложится спать на землю к стенке ширмы.
Л – надо ему… Надо… Зевая. А может надо? Может.. можее…. Засыпает.
На сцену выходит Бестия. Подкрадывается к доске и под пророком вписывает свое имя… замечает Лесника, внимательно осматривает его.
Б – так вот ты какой, олень северный. Странно,… а я тебя совсем иначе представляла. С рогами, а у тебя их и нет. Тем более, лето! Самая пора для роста рогов.  Ну ничего. Еще есть время. Вырастут.
Просыпается лесник. Начинает бегать за лесой. На сцену вылетает мошкара. Танцуют под первоначальную музыку (пророк).
Л – О! Шапка. Стой. Вот я тебя сейчас…
 Б – О-е-ей! О чем это он. Не надо меня сейчас… 
Л – Стой воротник!
Когда лиса появляется на авансцене, говорит по-человечески, а потом тявкает. 
Лесник ловит лису.
Л – (подражая речи деревенского старика) У, бестия. Заставила старика бегать. Да и какой я старик. Можно сказать мужчина в самом рассвете сил, а вон она деревня чего со мной сделала. Нет, не буду шапку. Детю  игруху. Притащу, пущай играется, а то в деревне игрушек то нету. А там гляди и на теннис обменяю.  Может и старостой в деревне выберут. Был у нас один… ну чего пошли.
Тянет лису за собой. На сцену выходит дятел. Вылетает сорока. Пишут свои имена на доске с левой стороны. На фоне звучит радио. Азбука Морзе. 
С – Украли. Забрали. Горе-то какое. Как детей отпускать гулять, коль в лесу! В родном лесу, посередь дня белого такое вытворяется. На шапку, на воротник, на теннис. Звери! Звери!
Сорока улетает в панике, дятел потупил и тоже уходит за кулисы.
Смена декорации. Масс сетка меняется на дверь.
Сцена первая. 
Звучит песня «Больше гламура». Выходит Петух. Пишет своё имя на доске с левой стороны.
П – «Мой двор – моя крепость.» - так утверждал старый петух, что учил меня
жизненной мудрости… Благодаря ему я стал Петухом. Петухом с большой
 буквы! «Запомни цыплёнок!» - именно так он говорил. «Запомни цыплёнок! Нет ничего, кроме твоего двора, твой двор – это всё! Твой двор – это Мир! Весь твой мир – это большая тарелка с зерном, которая стоит на двух яйцах, а на ней огромный насест, на котором и стоит твой двор. Если ты будешь жить правильно, то после смерти окажешься в тарелке с зерном, и всю оставшуюся вечность будешь купаться в этом зерне, но если ты будешь греховен, то после смерти ты окажешься  в бульоне!!!» - после этих слов он обычно впадал в депрессию – «Галина, бланка, буль-буль, буль-буль (2р.)»
« Есть ещё одна тайна» - сказал он перед своей смертью мне. «Есть Бог… Он даёт нам зерно, он милосерден и беспощаден, именно он решает, где тебе оказаться. В раю или в аду. Чти его, люби и верь в него, всем своим петушиным сердцем. И быть может он наградит тебя своим снисхождением… И помни – Красота спасёт мир! Будь красив и неотразим!»
Выходит Лесник и Бестия. 
Л. – А всё-таки хороший из тебя вышел бы воротник. А быть может я стал бы старостой? Но цветы, они ведь прекрасны, что может быть лучше цветения цветов? Их аромат, их смех, а кактус сотворил же Господь, кактус….Какое отвратное растение! Всю жизнь мне испоганил! Был такой поэт – ааааафрааавв (кашляет), который сравнил кактус с деревом смерти.
Стих А.Пушкина «Анчар».
Л. – Но ведь они не просто так существуют в этом мире? «Если звёзды зажигаются – значит это кому-то нужно?»
В это время Бестия тявкает иногда. Выходит Пеструшка. Пишет своё имя на доске с левой стороны.
Пс. – И как же с таким педикюром копать землю!? И черви – это абсолютная безвкусица, прошлый век, как их можно есть? Небо…солнце…светит не ярко. Скорее меланхолично. Пьер Огюстер Бомарше – как-то это меланхолично. Метафизические превращения абсолютно интегрируют  с иррациональной ортодоксальностью мирового консенсуса. Это неблаготворно влияет на парадигму моего альтер-эго. Что абсолютно противоречит симбиозу теории Эйнштейна и меланхолическому сиянию солнца. Армани – это круто, нет, это даже круче, чем просто круто, как бы крутее круто по своей крутизне, нет, даже наикрутейше крутизны крутизнейшей крутизны…Я страшная! 
Впадает в транс под музыку «Красота спасёт мир». 
Л. – Куры пляшут? Кур трясёт! Дождь скоро пойдёт. 
Б. – Какие же вы глупые создания…Вы не видите ничего дальше своего носа! А ведь мир…это  не просто куриная крепость…Есть лес! Есть деревни, есть города и всё это мир, которым управляет любовь, честность и справедливость!
Начинает тявкать. 
Л. – Моя изба – моя крепость. Во дворе хорошо, а дома лучше.
Уводит Бестию за кулисы. Куры втупляют. За ф-но льётся мелодия (очень нежная и трогательная). Под эту музыку танцуют мушки.    
Ф. – Какие у лисички ушки, какой хвостик. Рыжий – цвет огня! А что будет, если лисичку поджечь? (за кулисами)
Резко кластеры на ф-но и одновременно крик за сценой, мушки жужжат и разлетаются в разные края сцены.  Выходит Лесник с Лисичкой и тащит её за верёвку.    
Л. – Ох…Рыжая бестия! Сколько волка не корми – он всё равно в лес смотрит! На привязи будешь сидеть! Глядишь одумаешься.
Лесник привязывает Бестию к частоколу и уходит.
Сцена вторая.
Обстановка остаётся прежняя. Звучит «DP 01-Speed King», под неё выходит Старый, изображая, что он на мотоцикле (вставки рёва мотора). Пишет своё имя на доске с левой стороны. Кадрит Бестию, она ему отказывает. 
Б. – Ну не в моём ты вкусе!!! Сколько тебе раз объяснять, Хэви Металл и Я – это не совместимые вещи – несовместимая совместимость… Я молодая, красивая…
С. – (перебивая) А я тебе песню приготовил, послушай…не гони…
Ария Старого: Пугачёва «Не отрекаются любя» + Korn «Twist».
Б. – (закрывает глаза Старому ладонью)  - я не могу быть с тобой, потому что я не принадлежу себе… Моё призвание нести в этот мир – любовь, добро и радость! Духовная любовь – выше плотской. Возвысься, раскрой свою душу мирозданию, скинь с себя стереотипы, и тогда ты сможешь прикоснуться к моему сердцу.    
Ария Бестии ДДТ «Чёрно-белые танцы».
Старый уходит  в удивлении и душевном смятении (про себя: Странные эти девушки, и чего им надо?)
Б - любовь, мир и свобода, верить в мир, как способ разрешения разногласий между людьми, идеологиями и религиями, путь к миру лежит через любовь и терпимость. Любить, значит принимать других такими, какие они есть. Давать свободу выражать себя. 
Сцена 3
За кулисами ссора Лесника и его жены. Выходит Лесник.
Л. – Чего растявкалась!? 
Сильно пинает Лисичку и уходит за сцену.
Прилетает Сорока с Дятлом.
С. – Убили Бестию, убили Бестию, убили-убили, что же это творится, посреди белого дня, куда смотрит милиция? 
Д. – А нету больше милиции!
С. – Нету милиции, нету милиции? Кто нас защитит? Куда катится мир?
Д. – Что же нам делать? Куда катится мир?
С. - Полетели к медведю, полетели к медведю! Он скажет, что делать!
Сорока и дятел улетают.     
Активизируется  Петух, присоединяется к панике. Вместе с Пеструшкой кудахтает. 
Пр. – Кого убили? Где убили? Что убили? 
П. – Как убили? Кто убили? Зачем убили?
Пр. – Всех убили? Быстро убили? Ноготь сломала!
П. – Лису убили! Бестию убили!
Пр. – Хорошо, что убили, я рада что убили, долго наверное били, а может не убили? Может просто поваляли? Меланхолично… А что меланхолично? Убили насмерть, убийственно убили, Меланхолично,  чудненько.  Поди посмотри! 
П. – Сама пойди, посмотри,  раскомандовалась тут, меланхоличная наша…
Пр. – Сейчас я вспомню сентиментальный момент, и буду сентименталить!
П. – Ладно… Курва…
Петух подходит к Лисе. Лиса его убивает (обнимает шею), неподвижно замирают. На сцену вылетают мушки, изображают танец смерти Петуха. Бестия кладёт на землю Петуха, срывает верёвку, садится на невидимый  мотоцикл оставленный Старым и уезжает. Живая Муха закрывает занавес.

 Акт второй.
Сцена 4
На сцене: обстановка пролога. Мушки – жужжат, что-то доброе под благозвучную мелодию. Появляется Палочник, вычёркивает имя Петуха и вписывает напротив «Палочник», двигается в рапиде. Муз. Фон – ДДТ «Чёрно-белые танцы», поверх этого звучит азбука Морзе. На сцену вылетают Сорока и Дятел. 
С. – Странные жители нашего Леса, вечно борются друг с другом…А за что и почему сами не знают.
Д. – Да это ещё ничего, только полбеды. Мне недавно сорока на хвосте принесла по сарафанному радио – такую историю! Что закачаешься!
- Медведь-то шмелем обратился и улетел к ПШмелям, а Заяц к пчихам!
С. – Дятел, ты совсем себе мозги от долбил?
Д. – А чё? Целину-то надо кому-то поднимать…(отстранённо, изображает руками краба), «говорят, что ты…Краб?»
С. – Я тебе говорила! Не долби шалфей! А ты?
Д. – А я…. (становится в позу Христа).
Танец ломки с Палочником. Палочник утаскивает Дятла за сцену. Сорока вздыхает и зачёркивает имя дятла. 
На сцену выходит Бестия.
С. – Оо! Плутовка. Нарисовалась – не сотрёшь. Сколько лет, сколько зим, а до сих пор жива!? Скольким же зверям ты голову по срывала? И всё ей не то и всё ей не так, и как только земля её носит?
Сорока улетает за сцену.
Б. – Звери, как безымянные солдаты, а люди так и то хуже. Вся жизнь война – так они думают. Но ведь это неправда! Я в это верю, я это знаю и я всем это доказываю. Но меня никто не слышит, «Бери столько – сколько надо, чтобы выжить». И это правильно… Всему виной жадность и ханжество, именно они погубят этот мир! Если хочешь дарить доброту и тепло своей души, не жди случая – живи сегодня, помня о завтра и вспоминая вчера. 
Как же хочется любить? 
На сцену выходит Лис (Старый). Поёт песню Глызин «Ты не ангел».
Л. – Будь…
Б. – Согласна…
Л. – Я дам тебе…
Б. – Не говори, слова тут…
Л. – Уйдём скорей, исчезнем…
Б. – Растворимся…
Уходят, держась за руки за сцену, под звуки Мендельсона «Свадьба». На встречу им выходит Мушка с Палочником в свадебном шествии, звучит Korn, они колбасятся, затем слегка ссорятся.
М. – Бездушное дерево!
П. – Ищите меня в «Трёх топорах», я решу вам любой кроссворд.
М. –  Заманчиво…Может, пожмём руки?
Пожимают руки.
П. – Крепкое у тебя рукопожатие, может, поборемся?
М. – А мне драться убеждения не позволяют.
П. – Тогда до встречи! Карету мне…Карету!
Палочник удаляется, Муха пожимает плечами и уходит в противоположную сторону.


Сцена 5

На сцене: забор закрывается полотном кабака, на дверь вешается подкова.  Муз. Фон - «Очи чёрные» на заднем плане, Мушки вытаскивают стол на сцену и уходят, из-за кулис входит через дверь Философ, неся за собой стул. Садится за стол, ждёт. Следом появляется Лесник, который заносит лавку. 
Ф. -  Дожились, всё распродали!
Л. – Что распродали?
Ф. – Всё распродали! Скоро и деревню нашу продадут.
Л. – А ведь ты чертовски прав!
Ф. – Всё таки надо было тебе Лису обменять на теннис.
Л. – Хороший бы был воротник.
Ф. – Может медку?
Л. – (многозначительно смотрит на кружку)
Ф. – А что ты так смотришь на него? Мёд это произведение искусства, сама матушка природа нам его дала… Ты посмотри на медведя – эхх! Сила! Всё своё существование он пьёт мёд. А мы чем хуже его? Ведь настоящий мёд – это ключ…
Л. – К чему ключ? Ты посмотри, как летают пчёлы, они прямо-то никогда не летают (изображает пальцем полёт пчелы), они мохнатые, мохнатые…А рожи-то какие…Буряк – вот сила!
Ф. – Дурак ты Лесник. Рождённый ползать – летать не может, а мёд…Это ключ к истине. Вот представь: жил мужик, простой такой. Пил всё время пресную воду. Жизнь его была такая же пресная, потому что другого вкуса он и не знал. А попробовал как-то медку – цветочного, который пчёлки по всему лесу собирали, душистый такой, ароматный, сладкий…И стало ему так обидно…Что до этого момента не пробовал другого вкуса. И стал думать…Стремиться к чему-то…А ты говоришь, что мёд это такая ерунда!
Л. – (пробуя мёд), Не знаю, на мой вкус буряк лучше.
Ф. – А я говорю мёд!
Л. – А я говорю буряк!
Ф. – (крича) Говорю МЁД!!!
Заходит Пастор, садится за стол и декламирует песню Агаты Кристи «Нисхождение» под ф-но (музыка импровизационная, спокойная, на заднем плане.) Философ и Лесник смотрят на него ошарашено, постепенно приходя в себя. 
 П. – Что за шум, а драки нет? Чем занимаетесь?
Ф. – А мы тут выясняем  что лучше – мед или буряк.
Л. – Я ему говорю – буряк  всему голова. Как оно выходит? Буряка отведал и море по колено и горы по плечу! А что ваш мёд? Ложка дёгтя мёд поганит, а буряк нет. Вот и выходит, что буряк лучше. Стойкий, как мужик!
Ф. – А нет брат, не скажи. Ты чем меня слушал? Мёд – для души, для разума. Медку отведаешь и хочется жить, любить, а буряк так… 
П. – А ты о любви задумываешься? 
Ф. – А как же, каждый день. Сохну я, без любви…
Выпивают из кружки не чокаясь.
Ф. – А вы как будто нет?
Лесник и Пастор задумываются.
Ф. – (с иронией), ведь признайтесь…Нравиться же вам Матрёна? Вот видите!? И мне нравится, а точнее люблю я её. Только какая между нами разница? А только Матрёну я люблю медовой, светлой и чистой любовью, а вы бурячный и плотской! Да, да и не отнекивайтесь Пастырь.
П. – А вы знаете голубчик, за такие слова – я должен вам увечья нанести всяческие. Но не буду. Вера не позволяет. А на слова ваши отвечу: «У каждого любовь своя, у Лесника, например лесная; у тебя философская; а у меня духовная». 
Л. – Но чтобы мы не говорили, а Философ прав – мы все её любим, мечтаем о ней, фантазируем. 
Ф. – И что самое интересное: никто из нас никогда ей этого не скажет, а всё потому, что это мечта. Воплотив мечту в жизнь, эта светлая и красивая мечта превратится в серую и тусклую обыденность. И будешь ты мечтать о чём-то другом, может даже следующая будет куда выше, чем нынешняя, но эта мечта исчезнет из твоего разума. Вместе с тем тобой, который об этом мечтал. И жизнь твоя будет продолжаться, идти своим чередом, но уже без него, без того, кто жил мечтой, которую сам, же и уничтожил. 
П. – Хорошо сказал. Красиво… Пойду ка я проветрюсь.
Пастырь встаёт из-за стола и выходит за дверь. Гаснет свет, смена декораций.
Сцена 6
С двери снимается подкова, заменяется вывеской «777». Декорации леса. Включается свет. Муз. Фон – пение сверчков. На сцену выскакивает Бестия и прячется в кусты. В это время выходит Пастор из дверей. 
П. – А всё-таки Философ был не прав. Если о чём-то мечтаешь, то нужно действовать, а иначе весь мир будет сплошная мечта… «Никто из нас не признается» - чушь всё это! А я вот возьму и признаюсь! Ведь я её люблю – за её любовь я отдам всё. Готов принять я муки и страданья от любви, лишь только бы любить. Пуская предам алтарь я, но всё ж я человек и мне не чужда страсть… Будь, что будет. А как я ей признаюсь? 
Пастор стоит, молча, задумавшись. За сценой раздаются его мысли.
- Матрёна – я вас люблю… 
- Ты что святоша? С ума сошёл? 
П. – Нет, не так.
- Любви страданьем очарован,
Желаньем счастья, обольщён.
Но, нету в жизни больше горя,
Чем быть влюблённым нипочём.
П. – Что за бред крутится в моей голове!? Ведь я Пастор! 
- Не смотрите на мой сан, я говорю вам – «Я вас люблю». Пускай я нарушаю, когда-то данный мной обет, но жить в молчанье, не могу я, но нету сил, во мне их нет.   
П. – Да, вот так я и признаюсь, прям ей в лицо.
В это время Бестия шебуршит в кустах.
П. – Она здесь! В кустах… Скрывается, следит. Наверно тоже влюблена в меня. Что ж время попусту теряю? Матрёна, стой! Не уходи! Прошу лишь выслушать меня. 
Поёт песню Агаты Кристи «Извращение».
Из дверей выходит Лесник. Смотрит ошарашено на него.
Л. – Пастор? Что с вами? Ваш разум помутился? Очнитесь!
П – Лесник, она здесь, в кустах. 
Л. – Кто в кустах? Кто здесь?
П. – Она. Прячется. Любит. Здесь в кустах. 
Л. – Вы можете толком объяснить кто здесь? Кто прячется?
П. – (шепотом), Матрёна. Матрёна здесь. Она прячется, она стыдится своей любви, она любит меня. 
Л. – Матрёна, вас? Прячется в кустах? (смеётся). 
П. – Да тише вы! Она, быть может, вас слышит. 
Л. – Да не бывать такому, я вот сейчас схожу в кусты и посмотрю кто там.
Идёт в кусты. Ловит Бестию, вытаскивает её на сцену.
Л. – Тоже мне Матрёна, да это ж Бестия. Всё-таки зря я тебя не обменял на теннис. Сейчас  бы был старостой, а Пастор не плёл ерунды. 
П. – Так это всё-таки Лиса?? Порождение коварства, обмана, плутовства. Дай ка брат Лесник мне своё ружьё.
Вырывает у Лесника ружьё.
П. – Умри. Не чистая. Не быть в лесу коварству, не сводить тебе, бесовое отродье, праведных людей с истинного пути.
Стреляет в Бестию. Она тявкает, убиваясь в агонии. Поёт песню Агаты Кристи «Собачье сердце». 
Из двери выходит Философ. Отталкивает смеющихся Пастора и Лесника в сторону от Бестии.
Ф. – Что ж вы делаете? Ведь она ни в чём не виновата! За что же вы так? Над бедняжкой. Ведь Господь её создал не просто так, не для этого. Кто ж виноват, что вы люди? Вы не её убили, а себя, меня, всех нас. Ведь она глаза Божьи, что же наделали? 
Л. – Совсем опешил из-за своего мёда. Благочестивых людей обвинять в таком. 
П. – Инквизиции на тебя нет! А ведь мы тебе ничего плохого не делали, а ты нас так вот! Какой же ты после этого человек? Ты как она, животное, его кормишь, поишь, холишь, лелеешь, а оно…
Л. – Да что с ним разговаривать? Пойдёмте от седого. Через полчаса молебен…
П. – Я буду молиться за твою грешную душу… Философ.
Пастор и Лесник уходят за сцену. 
Ф. – Прости их… Они не ведают, что творят. Прости… Нет пророков в своём государстве, а если появляются, то их тут же уничтожают. Потому что так жить легче, проще. 
Берёт Бестию на руки и уносит за кулисы. На сцене появляются Мушки с Палочником. Танцуют под песню «Пророк», перед этим Философ вычёркивает Бестию из списка живых. В это время появляется маленькая Лиса и садится. Мушки вписывают её имя в список живых. Гаснет свет.
Под песню Агаты Кристи «Чёрная луна» выходит весь актёрский состав, кланяется и уходит.
Конец

----------


## Сонатbyf

Люди, помогите. В голове сидит одна идея, но я не умею писать так складно, красиво.
Работаю в муз школе. У девочек есть бальные платья, хочется разыграть сценку или пьесу на тему жизнь композитора (любого). Идея: познакомить учащихся с каким-нибудь композитором (Моцарт, Бетховен, Чайковский), чтобы было всем интересно. Может у кого есть что-то подобное?

----------

